# El charlatán de Juan Ramón Rallo recibiendo un zasca de Juan Manuel de Prada



## Blackest (11 Ene 2022)

Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (11 Ene 2022)

Zasca inexistente, al igual que el contexto.

Básicamente: 
- "Esto podría ser..."
- "Pero no lo es".

Ba dum tssk


----------



## MAESE PELMA (11 Ene 2022)

es para arrodillarse ante este gordaco puto amo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Ene 2022)

jajajjajaja menudo jefazo De Prada


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ene 2022)

Cuando la lógica aplasta al charlatán de Rallo, podemos imaginar que dices muchas chorradas JR.


----------



## panaderia (11 Ene 2022)

que ideologia tiene Prada?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Ene 2022)

El imbecil de Rallo con sus teorias de mierda siempre haciendo el ridiculo. Siempre puntual.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 Ene 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA

Joder, para uno que mola y está gordo como un zurullo. Su humor y su inteligencia serán devorados por el triglicérido. Me cago en la puta.


----------



## chortinator (11 Ene 2022)

Juan ramon rallo, ese que va de liberal pero no es mas que un comunista


----------



## Steve (11 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Ene 2022)

Bueno... estooo... dos tontos muy tontos!
No defraudan, buen circo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ene 2022)

Ideología, pero si es lo contrario a lo que predica, el que habla de datos , que si economía tal y cual habla de actos de fe, lo curioso es que el religioso con lógica aplastante lo deja en evidencia. Son una panda de fanáticos, son totalitarios que van de buenos.


----------



## daniguzmán (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo es un mal tipo: "Imaginemos una vacuna que protege a terceros".

¿Con qué objetivo habríamos de imaginar eso?


----------



## Manteka (11 Ene 2022)

De Prada es el puto amo.
Rallo es un libegal


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo vive en un mundo de teorías de papel mientras los moros están aquí por millones y la economía va al puto carajo

Ahora bien, Rallo tiene un chiringuito montado entre las TV y el youtube y alguna cosa más y saca pasta como pulcro economista teórico


----------



## Ces25 (11 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



Que importa la ideología?



Lo único que importa es que se haga luz entre las tinieblas.

Grande De Prada


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Ene 2022)

Esta nueva plantilla de pseudoliberales que ha surgido en los últimos años se piensan que su ideología es la verdad y punto. Menuda chupipandi.


----------



## Roberto Malone (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo está bien cuando humilla a la izmierda con sus teorías y argumentos absurdos (de la izmierda), pero en temas políticamente incorrectos no se moja.

Edito: Cuando le sacas 'Kalergi', islam, etc., huye como rata políticamente correcta. Sabe perfectamente que no puede opinar de esos temas si no quiere que lo crucifiquen mediáticamente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Ene 2022)

"Imaginemos una vaca esférica". Como el chiste. Que eso es lo que son estos liberales de pacotilla y de un solo libro.


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (11 Ene 2022)

Era un debate teórico, no era un debate sobre COVID, de Prada evita entrar en el supuesto teórico que plantea Rallo lo cual es de mal argumentador, evita un combate limpio sobre una cuestión teórica. Sabe que lo mínimo que diga a favor o en contra de las vacunas, en general, va a ser empleado en su contra por los fanáticos conspiranoícos o por los medios mainstream de los que él cobra generosamente.

Rallo, por mucho que no me identifique con su liberalismo en cuestiones básicas, es mucho más coherente y atrevido que de Prada, a saber:

- Defendió el separatismo, de forma teórica y relativa eso sí, aun cuando la casi totalidad de su audiencia está en contra.

- Criticaba severamente a Trump aun cuando buena parte o incluso la mayoría de su audiencia era trumpista.

- Avisó de la pandemia cuando todo el espectro político mantenía que aquello era una gripe de nada.

- Critica con frecuencia y firmeza a Vox y PP.

- No ha entrado en histerias antivacunas pese a que le habría reportado una audiencia tremenda hacerlo.

¿Y qué es en cambio de Prada? Un clerical, altavoz de la carcundia que tristemente ha devenido en un tonto útil de la propaganda de Moscú.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Ene 2022)

Steve dijo:


>



Tu que aplaudes mongolo si De Prada es antivacunas, que tonto eres joder


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> - Avisó de la pandemia cuando todo el espectro político mantenía que aquello era una gripe de nada.



¿Aún estás con "la pandemia", colega?

Después de dos años aún la mayoría no se entera de nada.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (11 Ene 2022)

El principal está hecho un estercolero gracias a los hilos de tenistas, de una peli de netflix y mil estupideces por las que en un foro serio *se banea*. Incluida esta, que es un extracto sin contexto en que sólo veo a Rallo intentando hipotetizar mientras el experto en virología Prada lo interrumpe hablando de tías de 6 tetas y tipos con 2 pollas (sic). No hace falta hipotetizar: si los del "ADE por grafenoziz mahnética" os leyéseis *las fuentes que vosotros mismos enlazáis* veríais que efectivamente, las vacunas dificultan la transmisión de la enfermedad



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brutal-reconocimiento-omicron-es-igual-de-peligroso-para-vacunados-que-para-los-no-vacunados-pero-se-contagia-mas-en-los-vacunados.1678676/post-38533078











SARS-CoV-2 Omicron VOC Transmission in Danish Households


The Omicron variant of concern (VOC) is a rapidly spreading variant of SARS-CoV-2 that is likely to overtake the previously dominant Delta VOC in many countries by the end of 2021. We estimated the transmission dynamics following the spread of Omicron VOC within Danish households during...




www.medrxiv.org











Aquí la discusión entera:



El debate es una cosa teórica sobre el individuo, la comunidad, la libertad, etc. La parte de la vacuna empieza en 1:21 ante una pregunta del público.


----------



## oso_perez (11 Ene 2022)

No veo zas a por ningún lado. Veo un debate en el que, como suele ocurrir en televisión, uno de los debatientes inicia la exposición de un argumento y otro le interrumpe.


----------



## Euron G. (11 Ene 2022)

Lo que aquí se demuestra es que está prohibido dar la más mínima voz pública y mediática a la "disidencia", ya que en 30 segundos los dejamos hechos papilla. Qué puta maravilla.


----------



## Euron G. (11 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> las vacunas dificultan la transmisión de la enfermedad



Sí, y también te protege de entrar en UCI y de morirte, ¿Verdad?. Y no lo llames vacuna, eso que os pincháis no es una vacuna tal y como se conocía hasta 2019.


----------



## Terminus (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo es un gilipollas de primera


----------



## aris (11 Ene 2022)

Hay que caer muy bajo como para que Juan Manuel de Prada te dé el zasca del año en enero. De Prada dentro del periodismo español es de lo más aseado que hay, pero no estamos hablando de Séneca precisamente, es que en el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.

De Prada lo que hace es ahondar en uno de los dos grandes defectos de Rallo y es que su error es que se mueve siempre en el mundo de las ideas y te argumenta sobre una realidad que sencillamente no existe. El otro defecto de Rallo es que deduce al adversario ideas que nunca ha dicho y luego las rebate... lo que toda la vida ha sido la falacia del hombre de paja.


----------



## Shudra (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo es un filósofo y sus planteamientos son a futuro. Son futuribles que podrían ser si los hombres pactaran libremente bla bla bla. De Prada es un reaccionario que habla con la seguridad de quien sabe que su modelo de sociedad sí es viable, porque ha sido el que ha durado dos mil años.


----------



## Fiallo (11 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



Es un nacional-catolicuck.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 Ene 2022)

Pero si no dicen nada.

Además, rallo no está a favor de la vacuñación obligatoria.


----------



## angrymorty (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> Era un debate teórico, no era un debate sobre COVID, de Prada evita entrar en el supuesto teórico que plantea Rallo lo cual es de mal argumentador, evita un combate limpio sobre una cuestión teórica. Sabe que lo mínimo que diga a favor o en contra de las vacunas, en general, va a ser empleado en su contra por los fanáticos conspiranoícos o por los medios mainstream de los que él cobra generosamente.
> 
> Rallo, por mucho que no me identifique con su liberalismo en cuestiones básicas, es mucho más coherente y atrevido que de Prada, a saber:
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo en cuanto a Prada porque desconozco su trayectoria, pero sí en cuanto a lo que dices de Rallo. 

Yo tampoco veo el zasca por ningún lado, al menos no en el recorte.


----------



## Passenger (11 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



El capon asado y el buen vino. Pero de momento juega a este lado de la linea. No importa nada mas


----------



## HDR (11 Ene 2022)

_"La realidad no me gusta, así que imaginemos..."

"Sí, la realidad es la que hay, pero y si fuera..."_



Los indigentes mentales se definen por eso: pensamiento mágico. Están todos medidos por el mismo patrón.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (11 Ene 2022)

LOL


----------



## NXT (11 Ene 2022)

Un debate entre dos grandes.



El momento que señala el OP empieza en el 1:24:27


----------



## Dupla (11 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



Hombre, las tiene bastante peores Rallo. Eso no es un zasca.
Sigue siendo igual de gilipollas, pero tampoco hay que pasarse, que eso que está diciendo no tiene nada que ver con el teoricismo o el apriorismo.


----------



## elCañonero (11 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Rallo está bien cuando humilla a la izmierda con sus teorías y argumentos absurdos (de la izmierda), pero en temas políticamente incorrectos no se moja.
> 
> Edito: Cuando le sacas 'Kalergi', islam, etc., huye como rata políticamente correcta. Sabe perfectamente que no puede opinar de esos temas si no quiere que lo crucifiquen mediáticamente.



Pero Rallo pa que iba a hablar de sus amos?


----------



## Guillotin (11 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esta nueva plantilla de pseudoliberales que ha surgido en los últimos años se piensan que su ideología es la verdad y punto. Menuda chupipandi.



Además les falla un principio básico a toda su teoría ¿Todos tenemos acceso al crédito con el que emprender en el libre y sano mercado?.
Y luego ya si eso, pues hablamos de la libertad, el esfuerzo, el trabajo, la meritocracia, el riesgo, el valor y los mercados.


----------



## NXT (11 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pero si no dicen nada.
> 
> Además, rallo no está a favor de la vacuñación obligatoria.



Rallo defiende el liberalismo. Es decir, si la vacunación evitara daños a terceros y no hubiese alternativa, consideraría justificable el atentado a la libertad llamado vacunación obligatoria.
Rallo parece desconocer si la vacunación protege o no a terceros (o prefiere no entrar a valorar ésto), pero sabe que hay alternativas menos invasivas como el hacerse tests, por tanto no está a favor de dicha obligatoriedad.


----------



## V. Crawley (11 Ene 2022)

Imaginemos un pollo esférico


----------



## Turgot (11 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



No sé, me cae mal Rallo, pero sospecho que hay algo recortado de más


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo es ese de los liberales que machaca todo lo publico. Quiere cerrar todas las minas de carbon porque en China son mas baratas. pero después se olvida de las prejubilaciones que pagamos, que estamos armando a un posible enemigo como Argelia comprandole gas y al final gastamos mas dinero en cerrarlas y no comprar gas que en mantenerlas abiertas.


Rallo implosiona fuera de su teoria liberal.


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Ene 2022)

De todas formas de Prada no ha tenido huevos de plantear oponerse a la obligatoriedad de una supuesta vacuna que si inmunice.

Yo sí.

Y demostrando que es aberrante la obligatoriedad de una vacuna que sí inmunice entonces está chupao oponerse a la obligatoriedad del crcepelo Pfizer.


----------



## avioneti (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo se ha quedao too rallao, xddd


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Ene 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Rallo defiende el liberalismo. Es decir, si la vacunación evitara daños a terceros y no hubiese alternativa, consideraría justificable el atentado a la libertad llamado vacunación obligatoria.
> Rallo parece desconocer si la vacunación protege o no a terceros (o prefiere no entrar a valorar ésto), pero sabe que hay alternativas menos invasivas como el hacerse tests, por tanto no está a favor de dicha obligatoriedad.



Pero es que para eso no hay que alegar liberalismo, ni ninguna mierda ideológica, ni filosófica, ni menos lobos, caperucita, que ya huelen estos dogmáticos. Que los vacunados CONTAGIAN, coño. Sentido común y pura lógica, punto. Ni derechos, ni yo soy el más individual, ni yo entre los demás, ni soy más liberal que Stuart Mill elevado al cuadrado, ni la escuela astriaca es mi señor, ni hostias. Cojona, ya.


----------



## Aeneas (11 Ene 2022)

No veo el zasca en el corte. Aunque tampoco me extrañaría nada. Rallo es muy teórico y muy correcto mientras que Prada tiene mejor pluma y verbo y por eso lo puede meter un zasca perfectamente. Con Huerta de Soto (mentor de Rallo) ya sería otra cosa ya que éste sí que tiene una lengua afilada de cojones y es aun más liberal que Rallo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> No veo el zasca en el corte. Aunque tampoco me extrañaría nada. Rallo es muy teórico y muy correcto mientras que Prada tiene mejor pluma y verbo y por eso lo puede meter un zasca perfectamente. Con Huerta de Soto (mentor de Rallo) ya sería otra cosa ya que éste sí que tiene una lengua afilada de cojones y es aun más liberal que Rallo.



Liberal funcionario Jajaajjajajjajajjaja


----------



## Aeneas (11 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Liberal funcionario Jajaajjajajjajajjaja



Pues a Huerta de Soto, más que hipócrita, lo veo un troll nivel dios. Hacer apología del liberalismo mientras cobra del estado es como si yo entro al despacho de Sánchez en La Moncloa, planto un pino encima de su mesa y me voy 

Gad bles ya!


----------



## kakarot (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Pues a Huerta de Soto, más que hipócrita, lo veo un troll nivel dios. Hacer apología del liberalismo mientras cobra del estado es como si yo entro al despacho de Sánchez en La Moncloa, planto un pino encima de su mesa y me voy
> 
> Gad bles ya!



Ya te gustaría, simplemente es un indigente mental y un vividor


----------



## MAESE PELMA (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> Era un debate teórico, no era un debate sobre COVID, de Prada evita entrar en el supuesto teórico que plantea Rallo lo cual es de mal argumentador, evita un combate limpio sobre una cuestión teórica. Sabe que lo mínimo que diga a favor o en contra de las vacunas, en general, va a ser empleado en su contra por los fanáticos conspiranoícos o por los medios mainstream de los que él cobra generosamente.
> 
> Rallo, por mucho que no me identifique con su liberalismo en cuestiones básicas, es mucho más coherente y atrevido que de Prada, a saber:
> 
> ...



Eres una hez y un hijo de puta que no sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## trichetin (11 Ene 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Rallo es un mal tipo: "Imaginemos una vacuna que protege a terceros".
> 
> ¿Con qué objetivo habríamos de imaginar eso?



El liberalismo es otra de ideología, y por tanto, idealista. (de hecho el mismo concepto de ideología tiene como apriorismo aplicar un ideal al mundo real). Una vez lo vi resumido perfectametne en este foro: _"Si mi ideología y el mundo chocan, que se joda el mundo"._


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (11 Ene 2022)

Lo raro es que alguien haga caso al subnormal de Rallo, eso es lo que no me explico. Debe haber gente financiándole detrás para que siga apareciendo en medios de desinformación, como a la mayoría de políticos y tarados diversos.


----------



## Aeneas (11 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ya te gustaría, simplemente es un indigente mental y un vividor



Vamos, que no te gusta el liberalismo y te dedicas a echar mierdas ad hominem sobre Huerta de Soto cuando no tienes ni puta idea de su obra y de que además es empresario.

Anda, no ensucies el nombre de César Vidal, que te viene muy grande.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Vamos, que no te gusta el liberalismo y te dedicas a echar mierdas ad hominem sobre Huerta de Soto cuando no tienes ni puta idea de su obra y de que además es empresario.
> 
> Anda, no ensucies el nombre de César Vidal, que te viene muy grande.



Empresario de camisetas de su marca, de la compatibilidad funcionario público y autónomo ni hablamos.

Cállate la boca mejor.


----------



## Fabs (11 Ene 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Un debate entre dos grandes.
> 
> 
> 
> El momento que señala el OP empieza en el 1:24:27



Muchas gracias, se echaba en falta el contexto del corte del twit.


----------



## Aeneas (11 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Empresario de camisetas de su marca, de la compatibilidad funcionario público y autónomo ni hablamos.
> 
> Cállate la boca mejor.



1- Empresa de seguros.

2- Se puede ser funcionario y autónomo. Otra cosa es que te parezca hipócrita, que te lo compro.

Mejor cállate tú, que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, más que nada para no hacer el ridículo y quedar como bocachancla de bar.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> 1- Empresa de seguros.
> 
> 2- Se puede ser funcionario y autónomo.
> 
> Mejor cállate tú, que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



Funcionario y autónomo JJAAJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJja


Échale huevos y pon la lista de incompatibilidades de la URJC, detrás de la pantalla a los pomperos como tú, les pasa que no sabéis realmente con quien habláis, o si somos o hemos sido compañeros de huerta de mierda.


----------



## Aeneas (11 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Funcionario y autónomo JJAAJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJja
> 
> 
> Échale huevos y pon la lista de incompatibilidades de la URJC, detrás de la pantalla a los pomperos como tú, les pasa que no sabéis realmente con quien habláis, o si somos o hemos sido compañeros de huerta de mierda.



Pues si sabes tanto y "has sido compañero" habla, pon datos y fuentes y no sueltes tonterías como si fueras un dabuti cualquiera, más que nada para que no te tome como tal.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Pues si sabes tanto y "has sido compañero" habla, pon datos y fuentes y no sueltes tonterías como si fueras un dabuti cualquiera, más que nada para que no te tome como tal.



En toda la boca con la incompatibilidad ehh?

ZAMPAPOLLAS


----------



## Aeneas (11 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> En toda la boca con la incompatibilidad ehh?
> 
> ZAMPAPOLLAS



Pero ¿por qué es incompatible? La ley dice que un funcionario puede tener otro negocio, lo que no puede es trabajar en otro negocio. Yo conozco médicos que trabajan en la seguridad social y luego tienen su consulta. Policías que tienen negocios a parte, y etc... Lo que no puede un policía, es luego trabajar de camarero en un restaurante.

Si lo que comentas son estatutos de la misma universidad, pónmelos y te doy la razón. Pero hasta ahora sólo he leído a alguien que va de listillo y gracioso y todavía no ha aportado nada. Ponme fuentes, no frases graciosas, anda. Por lo menos para que pueda empezar a tomarte en serio.


----------



## debianita (11 Ene 2022)

Qué puto amo JM Prada, aun está tragando el RALLO la lefada. Yo estaba suscrito al canal del "liberal" pero el otro dia lo mandé a la mierda, cuando intentaba vender que la energia nuclear era verde. Menudo imbécil, para alguna idea interesante que aporta, tienes que comulgar con mil chorradas. No me merece la pena


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Juan ramon rallo, ese que va de liberal pero no es mas que un comunista



Al final los liberales siempre acaban defendiendo al bolchevismo

Los Churchilles de ayer y los Rallos y Losantos de hoy


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Ene 2022)

Lo que faltaba vere, Eal catoligordipravda dándoselas de gañán graciosete. ¡Qué biien le prueba el papel ! Queda mut irrisorio cuando gesticula y le tiemblan sus lorzas. Está a punto de San Martín. A ver si escribe menos tonterias y va más al gimnasio y al endocrino. ¡Por el amor de Dios va a reventar!


----------



## Mr. VULT (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> Era un debate teórico, no era un debate sobre COVID, de Prada evita entrar en el supuesto teórico que plantea Rallo lo cual es de mal argumentador, evita un combate limpio sobre una cuestión teórica. Sabe que lo mínimo que diga a favor o en contra de las vacunas, en general, va a ser empleado en su contra por los fanáticos conspiranoícos o por los medios mainstream de los que él cobra generosamente.
> 
> Rallo, por mucho que no me identifique con su liberalismo en cuestiones básicas, es mucho más coherente y atrevido que de Prada, a saber:
> 
> ...



-El principio de autodeterminacion que usa Rallo no tiene encaje en el secesionismo catalan. Rallo lo que hizo es distorsionar la teoria liberal para darle argumentos a los cuatro "liberales" indepes que le siguen y que lo invitaban a dar conferencias y debates en universidades catalanas.

-Criticaba a Trump diciendo que Hillary Clinton era liberal. Que Obama era liberal. Que cualquiera que no fuera Trump era mas liberal y por lo tanto mejor POTUS que Trump. Hasta hacia cherry-picking con los liberales de US, escogiendo y enlazando articulos de los que criticaban a Trump y no los que lo apoyaban. 

-Critica a todos los partidos politicos, porque se dedica a la crítica política.

-No ha entrado en "histerias anti-vacunas" porque sale en Lasexta, habla en radiofederico y le publica Deusto. 


De Prada trolea al Plandemismo en plan quevediano. Como si se flagela por las noches de penitencia por comerse todo el surtido Cuetara. Si estas contra la plandemia, estas en el lado correcto de la historia.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Ene 2022)

No veo el zasca.


daniguzmán dijo:


> Rallo es un mal tipo: "Imaginemos una vacuna que protege a terceros".
> 
> ¿Con qué objetivo habríamos de imaginar eso?



Pues yo sí lo veo interesante. Y ya te digo que no creo que se deba obligar a nadie por mucho beneficio a terceros que haya, y tal vez Rallo iba a ir por ahí.

Por cierto alguien tiene el vídeo completo?


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (11 Ene 2022)

Debe ser que está bajo efecto de la hipnosis colectiva, por que no me cuadra así de idiota. De él tenía la idea de un tipo integro,estudioso(se Informa),libertario y un par de huevos.


----------



## fayser (11 Ene 2022)

Una variante del clásico "si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, sería una bicicleta".


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (11 Ene 2022)

Huerta de Soto es mucho menos coherente y mucho más "cirquense" que Rallo, pero lo que es innegable es que no necesita la plaza de profesor para nada teniendo una compañía de seguros con semejante sede en Príncipe de Vergara y siendo actuario de seguros. ¿De verdad alguien se piensa que con ese patrimonio necesita un suelducho de profesor de universidad?

De todas formas tanto Huerta de Soto como Rallo por un lado y Juan Manuel de Prada por el otro son representantes de el anarquismo gangsteril y egoista por un lado y de la carcundia reaccionaria y clerical por el otro, nada que ver con un sano liberalismo progresista revolucionario y nacional que habrá de imponerse sí o sí. Ser coherente no libra a Rallo de sus errores, al menos no es un títere de la propaganda de Moscú.


----------



## V. R. N (11 Ene 2022)

Pero.... ¿Y lo de las 6 tetas y 2 pollas? 
Lo siento, he soltado una buena carcajada.... pudo poner otro ejemplo... 
A mi Rallo me resulta un perrito del sistema. Los héroes de verdad suelen ser "suicidas de verdad"


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (11 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> -El principio de autodeterminacion que usa Rallo no tiene encaje en el secesionismo catalan. Rallo lo que hizo es distorsionar la teoria liberal para darle argumentos a los cuatro "liberales" indepes que le siguen y que lo invitaban a dar conferencias y debates en universidades catalanas.
> 
> -Criticaba a Trump diciendo que Hillary Clinton era liberal. Que Obama era liberal. Que cualquiera que no fuera Trump era mas liberal y por lo tanto mejor POTUS que Trump. Hasta hacia cherry-picking con los liberales de US, escogiendo y enlazando articulos de los que criticaban a Trump y no los que lo apoyaban.
> 
> ...




De Prada está en los medios del sistema igual que el resto y le publican artículos en el ABC, que Rallo arremetiera contra Trump era esperable porque montó entre otras cosas una guerra arancelaria con China.


----------



## jimmyjump (11 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



Ya lo he dicho varias veces por este foro: Juan Ramón es un vendehumos que es alabado por ignorantes de la economía y comidos del tarro que les gusta la escuela austriaca y toda la caterva de Juan de Mariana. En serio, tiene 0 aportaciones académicas serias y se dedica a soltar falacia tras falacia, pero sus seguidores le aplauden las gilipolleces que dice. La gente cree que hacer economía es salir en la tele o en youtuf y decir chorradas que no están avaladas


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (11 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> -El principio de autodeterminacion que usa Rallo no tiene encaje en el secesionismo catalan. Rallo lo que hizo es distorsionar la teoria liberal para darle argumentos a los cuatro "liberales" indepes que le siguen y que lo invitaban a dar conferencias y debates en universidades catalanas.
> 
> -Criticaba a Trump diciendo que Hillary Clinton era liberal. Que Obama era liberal. Que cualquiera que no fuera Trump era mas liberal y por lo tanto mejor POTUS que Trump. Hasta hacia cherry-picking con los liberales de US, escogiendo y enlazando articulos de los que criticaban a Trump y no los que lo apoyaban.
> 
> ...




De Prada está en los medios del sistema igual que el resto y le publican artículos en el ABC, que Rallo arremetiera contra Trump era esperable porque montó entre otras cosas una guerra arancelaria con China.


----------



## cimarrón (11 Ene 2022)

Imaginemos ser liberales siempre que la imaginación no nos permita lo contrario.

Rallo caaaaaabrón


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (11 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Eres una hez y un hijo de puta que no sabe de lo que habla.



A mi un analfabeto depravado como tu y que probablemente se prostituye física y moralmente con viejos no me da lecciones.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Liberal funcionario Jajaajjajajjajajjaja



Austríaco con plasita vitalisia y tertuliano farandulero en las teles paraestatales, .

Yo he llegado a conocer a un catedrático de Historia del Derecho, especializado en el medievo y farfullador sobre el concepto de Estado, con todos los parabienes y premios habidos y por haber, que decía que era ¡ANARQUISTA!: Bartolomé Clavero Salvador, intoxicador de generaciones en Sevilla.

Son un cuadro, Don Sísar, "nuestros" funsis son un pvto desfile de monstruítos con un tapón de corcho por selebro...


----------



## jimmyjump (11 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Rallo es ese de los liberales que machaca todo lo publico. Quiere cerrar todas las minas de carbon porque en China son mas baratas. pero después se olvida de las prejubilaciones que pagamos, que estamos armando a un posible enemigo como Argelia comprandole gas y al final gastamos mas dinero en cerrarlas y no comprar gas que en mantenerlas abiertas.
> 
> 
> Rallo implosiona fuera de su teoria liberal.



Estuvo años dando clase en la URJC...


----------



## Mr. VULT (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> De Prada está en los medios del sistema igual que el resto y le publican artículos en el ABC, que Rallo arremetiera contra Trump era esperable porque montó entre otras cosas una guerra arancelaria con China.



Tambien se salio del Tratado de Paris y de la otra aberracion de "libre comercio" para negociar bilateralmente. Aqui podia aplaudir a Trump. 

Por cierto, el record en aranceles y mercantilismo proteccionista lo tiene Obama. Pero el de la "guerra arancelaria" es Trump, claro.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Estuvo años dando clase en la URJC...



Su mentorsito huerta de mierda le jenchufo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (11 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Juan ramon rallo, ese que va de liberal pero no es mas que un comunista




Pues como todos los liberales


----------



## jimmyjump (11 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Lo raro es que alguien haga caso al subnormal de Rallo, eso es lo que no me explico. Debe haber gente financiándole detrás para que siga apareciendo en medios de desinformación, como a la mayoría de políticos y tarados diversos.



¿No sabes quién le empezó a dar bombo hace una década? Es evidente que fue aupado


----------



## ueee3 (11 Ene 2022)

Desde luego es bastante infantil ponerse a decir que ha zasqueado a Rallo. Más bien se ha pasado de informal lanzando esos chistes y ha eludido la cuestión que yo ahora mismo no sé adónde quería llevarla Rallo.


----------



## jimmyjump (11 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Vamos, que no te gusta el liberalismo y te dedicas a echar mierdas ad hominem sobre Huerta de Soto cuando no tienes ni puta idea de su obra y de que además es empresario.
> 
> Anda, no ensucies el nombre de César Vidal, que te viene muy grande.



¿Su obra? Decir que los ciclos económicos son los que dice la escuela austríaca no es nada serio


----------



## ueee3 (11 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Austríaco con plasita vitalisia y tertuliano farandulero en las teles paraestatales, .
> 
> Yo he llegado a conocer a un catedrático de Historia del Derecho, especializado en el medievo y farfullador sobre el concepto de Estado, con todos los parabienes y premios habidos y por haber, que decía que era ¡ANARQUISTA!: Bartolomé Clavero Salvador, intoxicador de generaciones en Sevilla.
> 
> Son un cuadro, Don Sísar, "nuestros" funsis son un pvto desfile de monstruítos con un tapón de corcho por selebro...



Bueno según tú no debería existir profesor alguno anarquista, es más, ni deberían haber existido muchos ideólogos, lo cual es absurdo.

Has puesto un argumento del nivel del de las pollas y las tetas de De Prada.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Bueno según tú no debería existir profesor alguno anarquista, es más, ni deberían haber existido muchos ideólogos, lo cual es absurdo.
> 
> Has puesto un argumento del nivel del de las pollas y las tetas de De Prada.



No sabes ni lo que es un ideólogo o una ideología, Iñaki, no revuelvas.


----------



## Mr. VULT (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> De Prada está en los medios del sistema igual que el resto y le publican artículos en el ABC, que Rallo arremetiera contra Trump era esperable porque montó entre otras cosas una guerra arancelaria con China.



En lo de De Prada estoy de acuerdo. Trabajando para colaboracionistas como Griso no va a rajar nunca del Sistema poniendo nombre y apellidos. De hecho es lo unico que me chirria de sus articulos. Siempre le atiza al Leviatan en abstracto y no se atreve a singularizar, cuando son los Feijoos, Sanchez o Susanas Griso los que firman los mandatos o actuan de voceros del Régimen.

Pero claro, si necesitas a las editoriales y productoras del Sistema, es mas complicado señalar con el dedo.


----------



## Mr. VULT (11 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Pero.... ¿Y lo de las 6 tetas y 2 pollas?
> Lo siento, he soltado una buena carcajada.... pudo poner otro ejemplo...
> A mi Rallo me resulta un perrito del sistema. Los héroes de verdad suelen ser "suicidas de verdad"



Diga usted que sí. 

Testosterona e Independencia. Sólo en deusvulttimes _puntocom _


----------



## V. R. N (11 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Diga usted que sí.
> 
> Testosterona e Independencia. Sólo en deusvulttimes _puntocom _



¿Nueva noticia acaso en la web? Voy a ver


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo es el economista cuñaao del chiste "imaginemos que tenemos un abrelatas".

Es una risión y un ridículo de tío sin rival.


----------



## Mr. VULT (11 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Nueva noticia acaso en la web? Voy a ver



En breve actualizamos con otro articulo incendiario. 

A la fiscalia de la PSOE le va a encantar


----------



## V. R. N (11 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> En breve actualizamos con otro articulo incendiario.
> 
> A la fiscalia de la PSOE le va a encantar



Vigile sus espaldas, estos siempre van a traición


----------



## Pepeprisas (11 Ene 2022)

Se está sacrificando socialmente para alcanzar la sabiduría de la razón


----------



## pepetemete (11 Ene 2022)

Amo a ese gordo! qué bueno es el hijo de puta, burbujo de pro


----------



## pegaso (11 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



Imaginemos un dios todo poderoso con una mujer con seis tetas.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (11 Ene 2022)

"imaginemos a una mujer con seis tetas" 

Su pasado virgendorito le acompañará siempre


----------



## fayser (11 Ene 2022)

Lo de la solidaridad entiendo que se refieren a poder formar parte de los cien mil casos diarios...









España supera los 100.000 casos de covid diarios: la cifra más alta de la pandemia


La transmisividad sigue al alza pero las muertes no llegan al centenar




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Doctor Johnson (11 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> ¿Y qué es en cambio de Prada? Un* clerical*, altavoz de la carcundia que tristemente ha devenido en un tonto útil de la propaganda de Moscú.



Qué olor a rancio el de los libeggales masónicos, tenéis que sacar un poco a airear vuestros mandiles...

De Prada no es un clerical. Un clerical es el que sigue a pies juntillas lo que digan en cada momento los curas, y ahora, por los vientos que soplan del Vaticano, toca ser progre: "periferias", inmigrantes, calentamiento güeval y además, pro-ponzoña fabricada con restos canibalizados de seres humanos abortados...

De Prada es lo contrario de eso. Es un tradi católico, que sabe que la Verdad existe porque se encarnó y entró en la historia en una humilde cueva, entre un buey y una mula. Y que la Verdad no depende de la voluntad de la mayoría, ni de lo que digan unos papeles depositados en unas cajas de plástico (o quienes cuentan esos papeles) o unos documentos redactados en unas logias, o de la opinión de unos señores con togas... porque la Verdad fue sometida a referéndum y condenada a ser crucificada.

Juan Manuel de Prada podrá tener sus defectos, podrá tener sus filias raras pro-rusas, podrá ser a veces cargante... pero es digno de respeto.

Sabe que está llamado a dar testimonio de la Verdad en un mundo que la rechaza y él, con sus defectos, sus filia raras, su estilo a veces cargante... lo hace.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



Me gusta eso de imaginemos una mujer con 6 tetas…


----------



## Sephiroth (11 Ene 2022)

"Imaginemos..." cosas que no existen para que cuadren mis fantasías.

Así comienza el liberalismo, y acaba como estamos viendo en poco más de un par de generaciones.


----------



## George Orwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mal empieza sacando escenarios teóricos cuando estamos hasta las pelotas de VIVIR en el puto escenario. Es que ya cuando empieza con el condicional...


----------



## At4008 (11 Ene 2022)

Cuando se ha acabado el vídeo me he quedado tal que... Y el zasca?

Hilo Estafa

Por cierto... Vaya mierda de contra-argumentos que saca el de Prada. Tetas, pollas... En qué estaría pensando el tío?


----------



## INE (11 Ene 2022)

De Prada es un intelectual mientras que el otro es un payasete sin gracia que basa todo en supuesto irreales, puro
humo y pura palabrería vacía.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Ene 2022)

Que raro Prada diciendo tacos. Debe de estar hasta LOS COJONES.

Grande Prada! Contigo a muerte.

¿Hay video del debate completo?


----------



## jpjp (11 Ene 2022)

Juan Manuel de Prada dando donde más duele a los liberales un crack es.


----------



## Shy (11 Ene 2022)

Gordopilo Acusica ha dicho polla, cada día me cae mejor este tío.


----------



## asakopako (11 Ene 2022)

Rallo es otro puto apesebrado.

Put your money where your mouth is. Y no hay más. Hasta el denostado Pizarro tenía más mimbres al menos morales que éste.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Ene 2022)

No veo ningún zasca.

El liberaloide dice "imaginemos que la vacuna protege a terceros" un zasca hubiese sido decirle, pues ya que eres liberal "imaginemos que la propiedad privada perjudica a todos los demás". 

Y ahí se tiene que callar.


----------



## Gothaus (11 Ene 2022)

A la basura masonaza "liberal" y criptomarxistocomunista globalista del Rallo hace tiempo que lo tenemos calado en este foro. Es el enemigo, no es ningún aliado.


----------



## Tons of Fear (11 Ene 2022)

Los liberales siempre acaban siendo capaces de justificar las medidas comunistas alegando que tu comportamiento/libertad somete a un coste a la otra parte.


----------



## Akathistos (12 Ene 2022)

No hay color.
Esta clase de charlatanes gripa totalmente en cuanto se les saca de su mundo de fantasía.
Es genial también escuchar a De Prada expresarse con llaneza e incluso palabras malsonantes... se nota que se siente cómodo en estas arenas.


----------



## Teofrasto (12 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Rallo está bien cuando humilla a la izmierda con sus teorías y argumentos absurdos (de la izmierda), pero en temas políticamente incorrectos no se moja.
> 
> Edito: Cuando le sacas 'Kalergi', islam, etc., huye como rata políticamente correcta. Sabe perfectamente que no puede opinar de esos temas si no quiere que lo crucifiquen mediáticamente.



No es que no quiera opinar , es que es favorable a puertas abiertas inmigración, le mola el islam y es defensor del separatismo. Se calla por no perder audiencia,pero muchas veces lo deja escapar


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



Creacionista.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Desde luego es bastante infantil ponerse a decir que ha zasqueado a Rallo. Más bien se ha pasado de informal lanzando esos chistes y ha eludido la cuestión que yo ahora mismo no sé adónde quería llevarla Rallo.



Eh... No. Yo creo que simplemente se ha hartado de gilipolleces.

"Imaginemos"... La ciencia no se imagina; o está probado o no. Todo lo demás es política o especulación.

Hay muchas cosas con las que no estoy de acuerdo con De Prada, pero ahí estuvo sembrado. "Imaginemos"... Imaginemos mis cojones en tu boca, ya puestos.

Posdata y edición: ¿Es que ya no queda nadie en este puto mundo de pánico plandémico con un mínimo de raciocinio donde no tenga cabida el "dios mío, vamos a morir todos"?¿Nos volvimos todos gilipollas en menos de dos años, o qué?


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Rallo confuso ante una bestia parda como Don Juan Manuel de Prada.

El comportamiento cuasi autístico de JRR es palpalble. Nerviosismo, moviendo los papeles etc. Desencajado total. Es consciente que se mueve en el mundo de las ideas, dónde se encuentra cómodo, pero patina muchísimo ante casos prácticos.

Cuando era jovenzuelo me aficioné a la secta liberal del Instituo Mariana. JRR, Villanueva, De Soto, Llamas, el Gallego libertario funcionario etc.

Luego, cuando maduras, aprendes historia y la vida te da palos, cuando te 'sacude' la realidad que te rodea, te vuelves conservador al estilo de Don Juan Manuel de Prada.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho varias veces por este foro: Juan Ramón es un vendehumos que es alabado por ignorantes de la economía y comidos del tarro que les gusta la escuela austriaca y toda la caterva de Juan de Mariana. En serio, tiene 0 aportaciones académicas serias y se dedica a soltar falacia tras falacia, pero sus seguidores le aplauden las gilipolleces que dice. La gente cree que hacer economía es salir en la tele o en youtuf y decir chorradas que no están avaladas



JRR no tiene ninguna publicación académica relevante. Es tan ignornate, tan ególatra, que adjunta en su Twitter un enlace a su 'paper' publicado en X revista. Luego investigas y ves que esa revista no se encuentra ni indexada, ni pertenece a un cuartil 4 que es lo mínimo que se pide.

Sus aportaciones científicas son prácticamente nulas por no decir inexistente.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> No es que no quiera opinar , es que es favorable a puertas abiertas inmigración, le mola el islam y es defensor del separatismo. Se calla por no perder audiencia,pero muchas veces lo deja escapar



Es lo que tienen los liberaloides de biblioteca, facultad y salón, que no han salido a la calle a buscarse la vida, por lo que no conocen el mundo real y piensan que el mundo es de colorines y que todo funciona basándose en sus teorías arcoíris de la Señorita Pepis y que el mundo se tiene que adaptar a ellas. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Otro general de armario que no ha pisado un campo de batalla en su puta vida y que habla por lo que ha leído, no por lo que ha experimentado. Es un pichafloja sobreprotegido que no ha tenido que curtirse el lomo trabajando duro en el mundo real. Apuesto a que este señor está donde está porque ha tenido padrinos, no por méritos propios. Que sé cómo funciona España, oigan. Y este señor no me parece especialmente brillante.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

No hay nada peor que no estar en contacto con la realidad.

JRR representa perfectamente ese personaje arquetípico.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es lo que tienen los liberaloides de biblioteca, facultad y salón, que no han salido a la calle a buscarse la vida, por lo que no conocen el mundo real y piensan que el mundo es de colorines y que todo funciona basándose en sus teorías arcoíris de la Señorita Pepis y que el mundo se tiene que adaptar a ellas. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Otro general de armario que no ha pisado un campo de batalla en su puta vida y que habla por lo que ha leído, no por lo que ha experimentado. Es un pichafloja sobreprotegido que no ha tenido que curtirse el lomo trabajando duro en el mundo real. Apuesto a que este señor está donde está porque ha tenido padrinos, no por méritos propios. Que sé cómo funciona España, oigan. Y este señor no me parece especialmente brillante.



Extremo opuesto: Soy currito desde que pude empezar a trabajar. En mi casa se leía algo, hablo dos idiomas razonablemente bien, pero no tuve posibilidades de estudiar. Desde hace 30 años, me dí cuenta que la izquierda es el enemigo natural del trabajador. De hecho, nada me da más asco que la puta izquierda caviar: Hijos de ricos que van de comunistas.

Y claro que voto a VOX. Por lo menos, ellos no se avergüenzan de ser españoles...


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Rallo confuso ante una bestia parda como Don Juan Manuel de Prada.
> 
> El comportamiento cuasi autístico de JRR es palpalble. Nerviosismo, moviendo los papeles etc. Desencajado total. Es consciente que se mueve en el mundo de las ideas, dónde se encuentra cómodo, pero patina muchísimo ante casos prácticos.
> 
> ...



El camarada Rallo jamás ha sido becario o aprendiz o se ha tenido que curtir el cuero en la empresa privada, siendo un desconocido y empezando desde abajo, subiendo por méritos propios. Siempre fue un enchufadito, y su Linkedin lo demuestra:



https://es.linkedin.com/in/juan-ram%C3%B3n-rallo-juli%C3%A1n-544b6b57



Jefe de opinion en LD, con 23 añitos. ¿Quién, con 23 añitos, todo un pipiolo, es jefe de opinión en un medio de difusión nacional, sin haber demostrado nada, por mucha carrera y doctorado que tenga? ¿Quién lo enchufó ahí? Nadie cae de pie de un modo tan importante. Profesor de economía en la Rey Juan Carlos, con la misma edad. ¿En serio? ¿Sin experiencia práctica? Director del Instituto Juan de Mariana con 27 años.

No sé, pero, independientemente de que se haya sacado sopotocientas carreras y títulos, yo veo ahí un enchufismo que atufa a kilómetros.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Extremo opuesto: Soy currito desde que pude empezar a trabajar. En mi casa se leía algo, hablo dos idiomas razonablemente bien, pero no tuve posibilidades de estudiar. Desde hace 30 años, me dí cuenta que la izquierda es el enemigo natural del trabajador. De hecho, nada me da más asco que la puta izquierda caviar: Hijos de ricos que van de comunistas.
> 
> Y claro que voto a VOX. Por lo menos, ellos no se avergüenzan de ser españoles...



Bien por usted. Yo tengo mis reservas con respecto a Vox, pero es lo menos malo por comparación.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Bien por usted. Yo tengo mis reservas con respecto a Vox, pero es lo menos malo por comparación.



Recuerdo a mediados de los 90 ir al Rastro por la mañana, saliendo de la boca de metro de Tirso de Molina con una resaca más que apañada.

Había algunos de estos hijos de puta universitarios tratando de venderte un panfleto llamado "De Verdad" y te decían: Por la lucha de la clase obrera.

Yo, cabreado como una mona por ser molestado y por la resaca, les enseñaba los callos de las manos y les decía: Mira, hijo de puta, tú a mí no me hablas de la clase obrera.

Mano de santo, hoyja. Se iban inmediatamente a dar por culo a otro...


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> El camarada Rallo jamás ha sido becario o aprendiz o se ha tenido que curtir el cuero en la empresa privada, siendo un desconocido y empezando desde abajo, subiendo por méritos propios. Siempre fue un enchufadito, y su Linkedin lo demuestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de CV tiene un pestazo a Opus Dei que tira de espaldas. ¿Sabes si el prenda ese es del opus, ha sido del opus o sus papis son del opus? con que sean sus papis ya es suficiente.

snif snif... ¡qué pestazo a Opus! Puedo equivocarme eh, pero... no sé yo....


----------



## Cens0r (12 Ene 2022)

No veo ningún zasca.
Por cierto, las vacunas si protegen a terceros. Por ejemplo a quien por motivos médicos, como un trasplante, no puede vacunarse. Es algo minoritario pero real.
De Prada es un analfabeto científico sólo un poco más listo que sus admiradores.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Recuerdo a mediados de los 90 ir al Rastro por la mañana, saliendo de la boca de metro de Tirso de Molina con una resaca más que apañada.
> 
> Había algunos de estos hijos de puta universitarios tratando de venderte un panfleto llamado "De Verdad" y te decían: Por la lucha de la clase obrera.
> 
> ...



Lo típico del comunistilla progremierda de salón. Yo, donde más comunistillas de pacotilla me encontré fue en el colegio de marianistas donde hice el BUP y el COU, todo lleno de pijazos hijos de popoia. Yo venía de un barrio obrero y era o pagar ese colegio o pirarme a un instituto de mierda de la puta Entrevías, con los gitanacos, los navajeros y los drogotas. Nunca vi más progremierda entre mis compañeros de estudios que en ese colegio de pijos hijos de popoia. Se nota que a sus papis les salían los billetacos por las orejas y que nunca habían tenido un trabajo manual o jodido y que ellos iban de rebeldillos intelectualoides, mira, papi, me rebelo contra ti, pero luego heredaré tu bufete de abogados, tu notaría o tu fábrica en donde la gente trabajará para mí, aunque yo no tenga ni puta idea, pero para eso soy el hijo del dueño.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Rallo es un gilipollas. Lo bastante listo como para entender cómo funciona el mercado y lo bastante subnormal como para pensar que el bien del ser humano es siempre y en todo lugar el bien del mercado y vice versa, lo cual es una subnormalidad que no tiene ni nombre.

Yo, como libertario que me considero aunque igual ni lo soy, lo que quiero son personas libres, no mercados libres. El mercado libre, sí, siempre, porque sin mercado libre no hay personas libres. Siempre y cuando sea posible, quiero decir. 

Porque lo cierto es que en el mundo real la cosa no es conseguir un mundo de hombres libres (100% lo que les salga de la polla), sino un mundo de hombres lo más libres posibles, y a la hora de afrontar problemas reales proponer sacrificar libertad humana por libertad de mercado es de imbéciles.

Rallo es la puta definición con patas de lo que es un hombre masa. Un auténtico subnormal que se cree mucho porque sabe mucho sobre muy poco. Ese tipo de imbécil intelectualmente se mira la mano y ve una mano enorrrrme, y el muy tarado se cree un gigante porque tiene una mano enorme, porque solo mira su mano. La realidad es que es intelectualmente un echenique de la vida, eso sí, con una mano gigante, un ser inútil y amorfo. Pero en su percepción, ya que solo mira su puta mano de mierda, él se cree el mismo Atlas.

Juan Manuel de Prada es todo lo contrario, estarás de acuerdo o no con él, pero sus propuestas son redondas y coherentes, están enteras y son sólidas como verás muy pocas hoy día. Juan Manual de Prada es un hombre, a secas, que hoy en día es mucho más de lo que son la gran mayoría de energúmenos que pueblan España.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Ese tipo de CV tiene un pestazo a Opus Dei que tira de espaldas. ¿Sabes si el prenda ese es del opus, ha sido del opus o sus papis son del opus? con que sean sus papis ya es suficiente.
> 
> snif snif... ¡qué pestazo a Opus! Puedo equivocarme eh, pero... no sé yo....



No tengo ni idea. Pero veo los mimbres, uno los puntos y me sale enchufazo del quince. ¿A cuántos conoce usted que, con 23 añitos, por mucho titulito que tenga, pero sin haber demostrado nada en la vida, esté tan posicionadito?

Blanco y en botella, me suena a familia con más que posibles.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Ese tipo de CV tiene un pestazo a Opus Dei que tira de espaldas. ¿Sabes si el prenda ese es del opus, ha sido del opus o sus papis son del opus? con que sean sus papis ya es suficiente.
> 
> snif snif... ¡qué pestazo a Opus! Puedo equivocarme eh, pero... no sé yo....



Tiene toda la pinta.

Yo siempre me sentí entre dos aguas por la educación qe me dieron en casa: Demasiado culto para ser el currito típico, demasiado pobre para relaccionarme con burgueses...

Pero lo que siempre aprecié de los curritos genuínos fué la mirada franca. Directa, sin dobleces.

Este no la tiene.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> No veo ningún zasca.
> Por cierto, las vacunas si protegen a terceros. Por ejemplo a quien por motivos médicos, como un trasplante, no puede vacunarse. Es algo minoritario pero real.
> De Prada es un analfabeto científico sólo un poco más listo que sus admiradores.



Que yo me vacune no protege a ese tercero, lo que le protege es que cuando yo esté enfermo no le tosa en la puta cara. Y menos todavía usando una "vacuna" que no impide que me contagie ni que contagie, vamos, una coña marinera.

Porque le recuerdo que los que contagian no son los no-vacunados, los que contagian son los enfermos, independientemente de si enfermaron con la vacuna puesta o no.

Así que ya sabe, si quiere proteger a otro, en lugar de meterse 7 chutes, no le tosa en todo su careto cuando se esté usted pudriendo de fiebre. Él se lo agradecerá más.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Lo típico del comunistilla progremierda de salón. Yo, donde más comunistillas de pacotilla me encontré fue en el colegio de marianistas donde hice el BUP y el COU, todo lleno de pijazos hijos de popoia. Yo venía de un barrio obrero y era o pagar ese colegio o pirarme a un instituto de mierda de la puta Entrevías, con los gitanacos, los navajeros y los drogotas. Nunca vi más progremierda entre mis compañeros de estudios que en ese colegio de pijos hijos de popoia. Se nota que a sus papis les salían los billetacos por las orejas y que nunca habían tenido un trabajo manual o jodido y que ellos iban de rebeldillos intelectualoides, mira, papi, me rebelo contra ti, pero luego heredaré tu bufete de abogados, tu notaría o tu fábrica en donde la gente trabajará para mí, aunque yo no tenga ni puta idea, pero para eso soy el hijo del dueño.



Yo soy de Vallecas. Había un bar en el puente, en la calle Robles; llamado Lieja.

Se supone que era de punkies hardcore - ya sabes, straight edge y esas cosas -.
En mi vida he visto tantos pijos postureando quieroynopuedo. Y eso, a mediados e los 90.

Yo sólo era un metalero promedio... Ah, y estudié en la Ciudad de los Muchachos: Colegio de frailes concertado. Tuve suerte, entonces era bastante barato.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> El camarada Rallo jamás ha sido becario o aprendiz o se ha tenido que curtir el cuero en la empresa privada, siendo un desconocido y empezando desde abajo, subiendo por méritos propios. Siempre fue un enchufadito, y su Linkedin lo demuestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que se cuenta es que JRR, aficionado a la economía desde los 16 anos, después de leer Camino a la Servidumbre y Economía en una lección, empezó a escribir en un foro de liberales. Parece ser que escribía bien, o escribía lo que el resto quería escuchar, y fue escalando posiciones en ese micromundo.


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Creacionista.



De prada supongo le gustará el conservadurismo de toda la vida el que es proteccionista catolico tradicional monárquico vamos lo que siempre fue la derecha hasta que la infestaron los liberales de mierda.
Se puede decir lo que eran los conservadores en el siglo 19.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Extremo opuesto: Soy currito desde que pude empezar a trabajar. En mi casa se leía algo, hablo dos idiomas razonablemente bien, pero no tuve posibilidades de estudiar. Desde hace 30 años, me dí cuenta que la izquierda es el enemigo natural del trabajador. De hecho, nada me da más asco que la puta izquierda caviar: Hijos de ricos que van de comunistas.
> 
> Y claro que voto a VOX. Por lo menos, ellos no se avergüenzan de ser españoles...



Muy parecido al camino que seguí yo, pero yo al final de mi juventud medio perdida apreté el culo y estudié como una bestia hasta acabar.

También yo tuve que descubrir por las malas que el peor enemigo del currito es el rojo de mierda. Y es de ahí de donde viene el asco tan visceral que les tengo.

Pero una cosa es querer un mercado libre, y otra cosa es el payaso este del Rallo. A mí el mercado libre me suda los huevos, a mí me interesan las personas libres. Para haber personas libres debe haber un mercado libre, pero lo que no hay que hacer jamás es sacrificar la libertad de las personas en el altar de la libertad de mercado. Eso es estúpido.

El mercado tiene unos tiempos, y las personas tienen otros. Lo mejor para el mercado no es SIEMPRE lo mejor para las personas. En la mayoría de los casos sí, pero no SIEMPRE. Y tontos del culo como rallo ni lo ven ni lo van a ver jamás porque así son de tontos.

Yo quiero un mundo de hombres libres, al menos lo más libres posibles. HOMBRES, no mercados.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Ese tipo de CV tiene un pestazo a Opus Dei que tira de espaldas. ¿Sabes si el prenda ese es del opus, ha sido del opus o sus papis son del opus? con que sean sus papis ya es suficiente.
> 
> snif snif... ¡qué pestazo a Opus! Puedo equivocarme eh, pero... no sé yo....



Según JRR el no es de familia "rica". Su padre según el era agricultor.

Claro, agricultor puede ser de peón a latifundista de la Huerta de Valencia.

Esto me lo creo. El nació un una zona agrícola.

En sus "obras" hace numerosas referencias al "Tribunal de las aguas" de Valencia que se encargaba de lidiar conflictos entre agricultores allá por el medievo.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> De prada supongo le gustará el conservadurismo de toda la vida el que es proteccionista catolico tradicional monárquico vamos lo que siempre fue la derecha hasta que la infestaron los liberales de mierda.
> Se puede decir lo que eran los conservadores en el siglo 19.



Qué cojones tendrá que ver ser de derechas y conservador con ser creacionista.
Algunos pilláis el pack completo y creéis que todo es así. Mecagondiós cuarenta millones de veces...


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

En twitter un tío lo define de forma magistral al tonto del culo de Rallo

"Vendería los huesos de su madre muerta para hacer caldo si le ofrecieran un buen precio".


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Según JRR el no es de familia "rica". Su padre según el era agricultor.
> 
> Claro, agricultor puede ser de peón a latifundista de la Huerta de Valencia.
> 
> ...



He dicho "del opus", no rico. Puedes ser del opus sin ser rico para nada.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Yo soy de Vallecas. Había un bar en el puente, en la calle Robles; llamado Lieja.
> 
> Se supone que era de punkies hardcore - ya sabes, straight edge y esas cosas -.
> En mi vida he visto tantos pijos postureando quieroynopuedo. Y eso, a mediados e los 90.
> ...



Yo era más del VKaos, del Jimmy Jazz y del Hebe, que era un ambiente más sano, menos pijo, más de barrio. Sobre todo el VKaos. Se veía de todo, pero era más postureo metalero y punki que pijomierda.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta.
> 
> Yo siempre me sentí entre dos aguas por la educación qe me dieron en casa: Demasiado culto para ser el currito típico, demasiado pobre para relaccionarme con burgueses...
> 
> ...



Si. La referencia al Opus Dei la realizó Fernando Díaz Villanueva realizando un comentario explícito en su Twitter.

Creo que el vínculo JRR-Opus es claro. Máxime si vemos los personajillos que se dejan caer en el Instituto Mariana.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo era más del VKaos, del Jimmy Jazz y del Hebe, que era un ambiente más sano, menos pijo, más de barrio. Sobre todo el VKaos. Se veía de todo, pero era más postureo metalero y punki que pijomierda.



Tú eres más joven que yo; yo era de la Urbe, el Barrabás y el Canciller... El Hebe tenía sus días


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Qué cojones tendrá que ver ser de derechas y conservador con ser creacionista.
> Algunos pilláis el pack completo y creéis que todo es así. Mecagondiós cuarenta millones de veces...



Veo que ha dolido como lo disfruto.
Lo que hace la envidia en este foro jajaja.
Sólo hace falta ver las opiniones de Prada para ver por dónde tira y yo que me alegro de lo poco que se puede leer en este país.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Aparte Fernando Díaz Villanueva realizó un par de comentarios sobre JRR sobre su vida intima del cual no me atrevo a reproducir aquí....


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> El camarada Rallo jamás ha sido becario o aprendiz o se ha tenido que curtir el cuero en la empresa privada, siendo un desconocido y empezando desde abajo, subiendo por méritos propios. Siempre fue un enchufadito, y su Linkedin lo demuestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo. Artículo de JRR del ano 2004. Si buscáis por su usuario vais a ver sin filtros como piensa de verdad este sujeto





__





liberalismo.org: Todo un hombre de Estado: Vivir de papá Estado







www.liberalismo.org


----------



## Mastropiero70 (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Veo que ha dolido como lo disfruto.
> Lo que hace la envidia en este foro jajaja



No envidio hoy en día ni a mi puta madre, retrasado.

Qué alta estima de sí mismos tenéis algunos, me parto el nacle...


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Por ejemplo. Artículo de JRR del ano 2004. Si buscáis por su usuario vais a ver sin filtros como piensa de verdad este sujeto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rallo es un getas como todo liberal, carentes de moral alguna y los cánceres de la derecha de toda la vida.
Como el Daniel Lacalle otro getas igual.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No tengo ni idea. Pero veo los mimbres, uno los puntos y me sale enchufazo del quince. ¿A cuántos conoce usted que, con 23 añitos, por mucho titulito que tenga, pero sin haber demostrado nada en la vida, esté tan posicionadito?
> 
> Blanco y en botella, me suena a familia con más que posibles.



Sí que los conozco sí. Y no, no de familia rica. Pero sí de familia del opus, por eso dije lo que dije. La obra a la gente leal le proporciona unos enchufazos que son de alto voltaje. Y no tienes que ser rico, sólo tienes que estar comprometido con la obra, aunque no tengas un duro.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Lo que se cuenta es que JRR, aficionado a la economía desde los 16 anos, después de leer Camino a la Servidumbre y Economía en una lección, empezó a escribir en un foro de liberales. Parece ser que escribía bien, o escribía lo que el resto quería escuchar, y fue escalando posiciones en ese micromundo.



Yo sólo digo que:

_Es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad de Valencia y obtuvo un Máster y posteriormente un doctorado en economía por la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid._

Teniendo en cuenta que empiezas la carrera con 18, y son 5 años, si se licenció en derecho, ha hecho un master del universo y se ha doctorado en economía, justo cuando se supone que acababa la carrera, ya jefe de opinión de LD, ¿de dónde cojones ha sacado tiempo para obtener tantos títulos? O es un genio o está enchufadísimo. Yo he conocido dos genios, uno en mi facultad, primero de la carrera, licenciado cum laude, que acabó en un banco, y otro tío que salió rebotado de Deloitte y acabó en un buen puesto, ambos tuvieron que sudar sangre para acabar donde acabaron, a pesar de sus cocos privilegiados.

Y viendo los mimbres que tiene el personaje, y lo que dice, yo creo que está enchufadísimo y que le han regalado títulos a mansalva. Coño, derecho, económicas, un master del universo y un puestazo de director de opinión en Libertad Digital, ahí hay tomate.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que:
> 
> _Es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad de Valencia y obtuvo un Máster y posteriormente un doctorado en economía por la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid._
> 
> ...



Se sacó Derecho y Economía al mismo tiempo por la Universidad Pública de Valencia. Ambas titulaciones con premio extraordinario de fin de carrera.


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que:
> 
> _Es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad de Valencia y obtuvo un Máster y posteriormente un doctorado en economía por la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid._
> 
> ...



Viéndolo así no queda otra explicación es un getas.


----------



## Decimus (12 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que:
> 
> _Es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad de Valencia y obtuvo un Máster y posteriormente un doctorado en economía por la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid._
> 
> ...



Es un genio. Y ha recibido apoyo.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Si. La referencia al Opus Dei la realizó Fernando Díaz Villanueva realizando un comentario explícito en su Twitter.
> 
> Creo que el vínculo JRR-Opus es claro. Máxime si vemos los personajillos que se dejan caer en el Instituto Mariana.



Pues entoncesn o busque más. Repito que no tiene que ser él directamente. Si los padres lo son y son muy leales a la obra (en general todos los miembros del opus lo son), le buscan también para el nene, aunque el nene salga díscolo (tampoco demasiado).


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Tú eres más joven que yo; yo era de la Urbe, el Barrabás y el Canciller... El Hebe tenía sus días



La Urbe también la pisé bastante, pero no tanto como el VKaos o el Hebe. Y un garito al otro lado de la Avenida de la Albufera, de metal extremo, cerca de la Excalibur, que ya no me acuerdo de cómo se llamaba.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (12 Ene 2022)

A Rallo le podeis comer los huevos.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Es un genio. Y ha recibido apoyo.



Lo del apoyo lo entiendo. Lo de la genialidad, viendo lo que afirma... Bueno, se podría aceptar barco, si ha sacado ambas titulaciones en poco tiempo. Lo que no sé es si le sirve para repetir como un lorito lo aprendido o para desarrollar algo original. Por las cosas que le he visto, me atrevo a poner en duda mucho de esa genialidad.


----------



## Cens0r (12 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Que yo me vacune no protege a ese tercero, lo que le protege es que cuando yo esté enfermo no le tosa en la puta cara. Y menos todavía usando una "vacuna" que no impide que me contagie ni que contagie, vamos, una coña marinera.
> 
> Porque le recuerdo que los que contagian no son los no-vacunados, los que contagian son los enfermos, independientemente de si enfermaron con la vacuna puesta o no.
> 
> Así que ya sabe, si quiere proteger a otro, en lugar de meterse 7 chutes, no le tosa en todo su careto cuando se esté usted pudriendo de fiebre. Él se lo agradecerá más.



Me refería a algunas vacunas infantiles. No a las del covid. Pero Prada de ciencias va justito y ha negado la protección diferida de una vacuna cuando sí que se da el caso.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (12 Ene 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Me refería a algunas vacunas infantiles. No a las del covid. Pero Prada de ciencias va justito y ha negado la protección diferida de una vacuna cuando sí que se da el caso.



Incluso con las infantiles yo no protejo al otro. Si yo me pincho me inmunizo y luego el otro habla contigo y tú lo contagias y lo matas. Cómo lo protegí yo con mi vacuna?

Pues la realidad es que mi vacuna no le protege a él, me protege a mí. Si él no muere es porque no está en contacto con ningun enfermo, no porque yo esté vacunado o porque mi vacuna le proteja (menuda falacia).

Supongamos que nos vacunamos todos, le damos un besito y no le pasa nada, pero luego viene una ráfaga de viento se enfría se pone malo y se muere. Cómo le protegieron nuestras vacunas? Pues no le protegieron, cojones, si es que es evidente.

Lo que le protegería en todo caso es el no estar en contacto con enfermos, estar solo en contacto con gente sana (vacunados o no). Pero la vacuna, repito de nuevo, no le protege a él y decir eso es falaz y demagogo.

Decir que mi vacuna protege a otro es una gilipollez. Si mi vacuna le protegiera no le matarías tú luego, o al enfriarse no se pondría malo y palmaría.

Demagogia barata y tontería sentimentaloide.

Y eso de De Prada va justo de ciencia por qué lo dice? porque de lo que ellos hablan es de las vacunas del covid no de las infantiles, que esas las ha traído usted aquí por sabrá dios qué motivo.

Otro igual "... supongamos que las vacunas son las vacunas infantiles que....". Que mierda. No es de vacunas infantiles de lo que están hablando, sino de la del covid. "Supongamos que las mujeres tiene 6 tetas y los hombres dos pollas... pues supongamos, pero no es así", que le respondería quien yo me sé.


----------



## ashe (12 Ene 2022)

Pues como el resto de los ninitubers y demás cinicos que promociona el sistema, este liberal de caviar también le va cobrar premios por parte de la petarda de esperanza aguirre con dinero publico Juan Velarde y Juan Ramón Rallo, Premio Julián Marías de la Comunidad de Madrid

Vamos un figura... al menos huerta del soto el libro de ciclos economicos está bastante bien, otra cosa es que no sea otro cinico de ir en plan X y hacer lo contrario (criticar al estado y luego vivir de él vamos) y ya adelanto que muchos alumnos de muchos que van a la privada viene de padres dependiente de papa estado para llevarlo a colegios privados transformandose en "privados"


----------



## LordEntrophy (12 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> [...] efectivamente, las vacunas dificultan la transmisión de la enfermedad [...]



Justo, pero eso es lo que hacen las vacunas tradicionales y *esterilizantes* a la infección _y a la transmisividad del patógeno_.

Los vacunados de sarampión o varicela, por ejemplo, no desarrollan la enfermedad ni la transmiten, ergo esas vacunas sí protegen al conjunto de la sociedad dificultando la transmisión de la enfermedad a quienes precisamente no estuvieran vacunados.

Las "vacunas" experimentales de ARN no impiden padecer la enfermedad (aunque sí parece que, en general, evitan que se desarrolle con virulencia en la mayoría de casos), ni tampoco impiden la transmisión de la misma (aunque en parte se reduzca la transmisividad de un vacunado infectado, su comportamiento más despreocupado frente a la socialización anula la hipotética algo menor transmisividad del patógeno).

Esto es evidente a la vista del altísimo nivel de contagios que estamos viendo desde hace unos meses con delta y omicron, a pesar de tener supuestamente al 90% de la población inyectada. Ni pfifer ni las otras _cortan_ la transmisión.

El único posible beneficio social global en segunda derivada sería el de las camas UCIs que ocupan los no vacunados y que parece que impiden atender a la gente que tiene un accidente, infarto, cáncer o lo que sea, pero ahí habría que ver cuántos no vacunados ingresados en UCI también estarían ingresados en UCI de haberse vacunado, que también hay gente vacunada en las UCIs, de modo que más que segunda derivada sería ya tercera, bastante poco significativa.


----------



## Apophis (12 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> El principal está hecho un estercolero gracias a los hilos de tenistas, de una peli de netflix y mil estupideces por las que en un foro serio *se banea*. Incluida esta, que es un extracto sin contexto en que sólo veo a Rallo intentando hipotetizar mientras el experto en virología Prada lo interrumpe hablando de tías de 6 tetas y tipos con 2 pollas (sic). No hace falta hipotetizar: si los del "ADE por grafenoziz mahnética" os leyéseis *las fuentes que vosotros mismos enlazáis* veríais que efectivamente, las vacunas dificultan la transmisión de la enfermedad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por Dios qué nivel de subnormalidad. No hacéis el mínimo esfuerzo para investigar nada, no pensáis, no atáis cabos, os dejáis engañar por cualquier chorrada escrita en inglés.

Ese estudio se realizó con pruebas PCR. Las PCR son voluntarias, eso ya implica un sesgo que invalida el estudio. Pero además las PCR en Dinamarca son obligatorias para los NO VACUNADOS si quieren obtener el pasaporte sanitario. Esto convierte al estudio en un puto fraude.



https://en.coronasmitte.dk/corona-passport



Y no solo eso, incluso con el mismo argumento de que la vacuna "evita ingresar al hospital" hace que el estudio quede invalidado; puesto que si la vacuna evita ingresos, significa que los NO VACUNADOS sí ingresarán al hospital y tendrán que hacerse la PCR, mientras que los vacunados se quedarán en casa y lo pasarán como una gripe sin hacerse ningún test.

Es imposible demostrar que la vacuna evita contagiar a otros a menos que se haga un experimento controlado.


----------



## Don Meliton (12 Ene 2022)

Perdonad los vallecanos pero el postureo vallecano tambien apesta a kilometros.

Y eso de que los curritos tienen la mirada directa y sin dobleces solo lo puede decir alguien que no ha visto uno mas que en piniculas. Hipocritas, lameculos, mentirosos... hay de todo en la vida del senyor, y da igual su extracto social que el que es un hijodeputa lo es.


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Ene 2022)

Todavía no he escuchado a este cantamañanas criticar el negocio más comunista, artificial y estatalizado del mundo que es la farmafia, la sanidac, las vacunas.


----------



## Dudacionista (12 Ene 2022)

Joder, me estoy cansando de repartir zanx en éste tremendo hilazo.
Grande de Prada!


----------



## C.G.J. (12 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No veo el zasca.
> 
> Pues yo sí lo veo interesante. Y ya te digo que no creo que se deba obligar a nadie por mucho beneficio a terceros que haya, y tal vez Rallo iba a ir por ahí.
> 
> Por cierto alguien tiene el vídeo completo?



A poco que uno sea imparcial se da cuenta de que ese vídeo está más que manipulado. En efecto, Rallo no defiende la vacunación obligatoria, solo intentaba poner en cuestión la idea de fondo que defendía de Prada.


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2022)

No entiendo nada. Que mierda de sonido.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (12 Ene 2022)

Menudo pollazo en toda la boca que se ha llevado el betilla de Juanrra!!!

De Prada es mucho mihura para él, mejor que vuelva a La Secta Night o que siga subiendo videos a su cuenta hablando de memeces como el último que hizo sobre Buxadé y los McDonald's, este tío solo engaña a cuatro incautos y a dos sectarios.


----------



## Nut (12 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



Doctrina social de la iglesia

Doctrina social de la Iglesia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Su filosofo de cabecera el católico inglés Chesterton

G. K. Chesterton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Juanchufri (12 Ene 2022)

¿Charla completa? gracias


----------



## supertocho (12 Ene 2022)

Pues a mí me han dicho que es imposible que un palomo pueda dejar embarazada a una mujer


----------



## Tercios (12 Ene 2022)

Buen owden al asperger.

Tetas y pollas, Rain Man. Toma buena nota.


----------



## BGA (12 Ene 2022)

Las hipótesis tienen un papel muy importante para sondear aspectos de la realidad que se desconocen, pero cuando se plantean para justificar las realidades conocidas son burlas a la razón. "Sí, ya se que esto funciona mal, pero imagina...".


----------



## daesrd (12 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



Menudo desalmado el rallito éste. Sicario de los plutócratas.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Ene 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Rallo defiende el liberalismo. Es decir, si la vacunación evitara daños a terceros y no hubiese alternativa, consideraría justificable el atentado a la libertad llamado vacunación obligatoria.
> Rallo parece desconocer si la vacunación protege o no a terceros (o prefiere no entrar a valorar ésto), pero sabe que hay alternativas menos invasivas como el hacerse tests, por tanto no está a favor de dicha obligatoriedad.



Por lo mismo, si expropiar a los ricos su fortuna para alimentar niños hambrientos evitase la muerte de esos niños, que es un bien mayor, estaría justificada la expropiación.

"Por el liberalismo hacia el comunismo o los liberales los nuevos comunistas" por Juan ramón rallo


----------



## daesrd (12 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



Creo que una más cercana al sentido común.., que, cómo se sabe, no es el más común de los sentidos


----------



## Artedi (12 Ene 2022)

Con toda la simpatía a Prada, no veo el zasca por ningún sitio. Lo único que veo en el brevísimo clip es que Prada interrumpe y apenas deja hablar a Rallo. Esto no quiere decir que Rallo tenga razón, pero en este fragmento no le están dejando hablar.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (12 Ene 2022)

Ser liberal es ser antipatriota y antiespaña.


----------



## Fabs (12 Ene 2022)

El Rallo parece un follavacunas de manual. Que pretende que porqué no pueda ser que si yo uso un paraguas lo esté haciendo para que el resto no se moje. ¿? Surrealista es poco.
Los cuenta cuentos del Cuentagio y otros cuentos que tenemos que aguantar y sus cuentas de la lechera.


----------



## Bayonetazo (12 Ene 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Ser liberal es ser antipatriota y antiespaña.



El liberalismo es LA ideología española. Juan de Mariana fue el fundador. Que algunos os la meneéis pensando en hombres fornidos con uniformes militares dándoos órdenes y vosotros cumpliéndolas sumisos no os hace patriotas.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (12 Ene 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> El liberalismo es LA ideología española. Juan de Mariana fue el fundador. Que algunos os la meneéis pensando en hombres fornidos con uniformes militares dándoos órdenes y vosotros cumpliéndolas sumisos no os hace patriotas.



Ponte liberta y lo que zurza o guoel strit guolberine un rato, niñorrata liberal criptomonedo follaserpientes.


----------



## Jackblack (12 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Joder, para uno que mola y está gordo como un zurullo. Su humor y su inteligencia serán devorados por el triglicérido. Me cago en la puta.



Joder pues el rayo no llega no a triglicerido ni estando delgado.
Es lo q tiene vivir en una nube fuera d la realidad.


----------



## maggneto (12 Ene 2022)

No hay hilo en Foros y RRSS que mencione a Rallo, sin que aparezcan rápidamente sus fanboys del Instituto Juan de Mariana a justificar todo lo que dice y hace a lamerle el falo.


----------



## Jackblack (12 Ene 2022)

Ces25 dijo:


> Que importa la ideología?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene q ver q el q pregunta es idiota.
Xq si señores lo digo bien claro.
EL SESGO POLITICO VUELVE IDIOTAS A LAS PERSONAS.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> El liberalismo es LA ideología española. Juan de Mariana fue el fundador. Que algunos os la meneéis pensando en hombres fornidos con uniformes militares dándoos órdenes y vosotros cumpliéndolas sumisos no os hace patriotas.



Si Juan de Mariana escuchase las gilipolleces de rallo sobre el estado y la religión, les daba de hostias con la cuerda de la túnica hasta el día del juicio final, y a ti también


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Las "vacunas" experimentales de ARN no impiden padecer la enfermedad (aunque sí parece que, en general, evitan que se desarrolle con virulencia en la mayoría de casos),



Eso no está nada claro. Mire las gráficas.


----------



## NXT (12 Ene 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por lo mismo, si expropiar a los ricos su fortuna para alimentar niños hambrientos evitase la muerte de esos niños, que es un bien mayor, estaría justificada la expropiación.
> 
> "Por el liberalismo hacia el comunismo o los liberales los nuevos comunistas" por Juan ramón rallo



Cuando digo evitar daños a terceros, es desde el ejercicio de la libertad individual (no matar, no robar, etc). El ejemplo que pones no corresponde al liberalismo (Evitar daños a terceros es algo muy distinto a buscar un bien mayor).
El liberalismo se opone al robo al ciudadano, da igual si es rico o pobre, para destinarlo a un bien común, pero sí acepta la solidaridad, es decir, que personas decidan libremente y sin coacciones entregar parte de su riqueza a otras personas que lo puedan necesitar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Ene 2022)

“A ver, esto es como todo”


----------



## JyQ (12 Ene 2022)

La utopía liberal la veremos en Argentina con Milei, que va a calzón quitado llenando de sueños y esperanzas a la gente.
Si alguna vez le toca gobernar tendrá que decepcionar sí o sí, porque no podrá quitar de golpe todo el tinglado socialista que hay montado, eso tarda muchos años en deshacerse.
Por eso el liberalismo entendido como lo entienden Milei o Rallo no deja de ser algo poco práctico.
Siempre habrá en el mundo quien te prohíba o te coarte, y es cierto que sin unas normas básicas comunes no podemos coexistir ni tener derechos, libertades y obligaciones, antes de ellas necesitamos una hoja en blanco sobre las que escribirlas.
El mundo tiene psicópatas y gente ávida por controlar a los demás y eso parecen ignorarlos los anarquistas liberales que quieren, supongo, ir de buena fe, pero sin una moralidad básica definida.
Además, la "voluntariedad" de asociarte a una mafia que proteja tus intereses siempre estará entrecomillada, la "voluntariedad" muchas veces será más bien una necesidad de cubrir un interés.


----------



## Bayonetazo (12 Ene 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Ponte liberta y lo que zurza o guoel strit guolberine un rato, niñorrata liberal criptomonedo follaserpientes.



Jajajaja los sumisos sois adorables, hala, ya has vomitado todos tus eslóganes leídos en algún hilo de twitter de un idiota de tu cuerda, vuélvete a la cama.


----------



## Bayonetazo (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Si Juan de Mariana escuchase las gilipolleces de rallo sobre el estado y la religión, les daba de hostias con la cuerda de la túnica hasta el día del juicio final, y a ti también



Eso es porque JdM trataba de meter la puta religión en todo, lo que es una clara disonancia cognitiva, dado que la religión no ha dado nada bueno al mundo de la política, salvo abusos de poder y retroceso cultural. Las hostias habría que dárselas a él hasta sacar a su amigo imaginario de la política.


----------



## Kozak (12 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Joder, para uno que mola y está gordo como un zurullo. Su humor y su inteligencia serán devorados por el triglicérido. Me cago en la puta.



Por eso mismo le dejan hablar. Para que en la cabeza del mono lampiño promedio, por mal nombre "humano", se asocien estas ideas ciertas con gente fea, desagradable. Y por tanto adopten las contrarias. De Panza sólo funciona con autistas a los que nos la sopla un poco todo el rollo del estatus y el quedar bien, que lo que nos intriga es "oye, ¿esto es verdad o no?".


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (12 Ene 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> No veo ningún zasca.
> Por cierto, las vacunas si protegen a terceros. Por ejemplo a quien por motivos médicos, como un trasplante, no puede vacunarse. Es algo minoritario pero real.
> De Prada es un analfabeto científico sólo un poco más listo que sus admiradores.



protegen, eh? ya nadie dice inmunizan, que era lo que se rebuznaba hace unos pocos meses, qué poca memoria.

Dentro de otro meses a saber la nueva mierda que irés esparciendo como dogma 100tífiko, y habrá que volver a re

aquí un pvrasangre, 2 años de plandemia, ni he muerto ni he pillado el más ligero catarrillo. Se va a vacunar tu puta madre 

taluec


----------



## TercioVascongado (12 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Rallo está bien cuando humilla a la izmierda con sus teorías y argumentos absurdos (de la izmierda), pero en temas políticamente incorrectos no se moja.
> 
> Edito: Cuando le sacas 'Kalergi', islam, etc., huye como rata políticamente correcta. Sabe perfectamente que no puede opinar de esos temas si no quiere que lo crucifiquen mediáticamente.



Sí se moja, sí. Con lo de Cataluña, estaba a favor del secesionismo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Ene 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Zasca inexistente, al igual que el contexto.
> 
> Básicamente:
> - "Esto podría ser..."
> ...



Te jodes SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Benedicto Camela (12 Ene 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Te jodes SUBNORMAL
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Ene 2022)

Pues que se encierre en su puta casa con 20 bozales.

Hasta los cojones de SUBNORMALES psicópatas que quieren que vayamos arrastrándonos por el suelo porque hay gente en silla de ruedas.

Si yo tengo un problema no busco joder al resto para que estén igual que yo. Puta mentalidad de comunista fracasado de mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## C.G.J. (12 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Rallo está bien cuando humilla a la izmierda con sus teorías y argumentos absurdos (de la izmierda), pero en temas políticamente incorrectos no se moja.
> 
> Edito: Cuando le sacas 'Kalergi', islam, etc., huye como rata políticamente correcta. Sabe perfectamente que no puede opinar de esos temas si no quiere que lo crucifiquen mediáticamente.



Pues no hablarás del tema de las vacunas, porque para mi gusto se mojó al 100%. Y con bastante rigor.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

Que si zampapollas que si, tu eres muy listo y el simio con Asperger también.



Bayonetazo dijo:


> Eso es porque JdM trataba de meter la puta religión en todo, lo que es una clara disonancia cognitiva, dado que la religión no ha dado nada bueno al mundo de la política, salvo abusos de poder y retroceso cultural. Las hostias habría que dárselas a él hasta sacar a su amigo imaginario de la política.


----------



## Pure Blood (12 Ene 2022)

Este hilo demuestra claramente que este foro es El último reducto de la élite intelectual de España. Menudo despropósito. Todo insultos, ni un argumento. Todos se creen con razón y más listos que Rallo (esto último es pa troncharse de la risa). Qué bien ha argumentado de Prada. No imaginemos nada, porque puestos a imaginar imaginemos un cielo con 20 vírgenes! Y el público se ríe, y los borregos aplauden.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

Pure Blood dijo:


> Este hilo demuestra claramente que este foro es El último reducto de la élite intelectual de España. Menudo despropósito. Todo insultos, ni un argumento. Todos se creen con razón y más listos que Rallo (esto último es pa troncharse de la risa). Qué bien ha argumentado de Prada. No imaginemos nada, porque puestos a imaginar imaginemos un cielo con 20 vírgenes! Y el público se ríe, y los borregos aplauden.



Que si, zampapollas, disfruta tu neoliberal.


----------



## SrPurpuron (12 Ene 2022)

Y el zasca donde está?
Por cierto, lo de los zascas es algo bastante infantil, no os parece?


----------



## Galapagus80 (12 Ene 2022)

hombre estaría bien saber el contexto y que hubiese dejado hablar a rallo


----------



## Pure Blood (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que si, zampapollas, disfruta tu neoliberal.



Mi neoliberal, que? Saber tú escribir o ni escribir ni argumentar?
Por cierto qué retraso con el zampapollismo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> La utopía liberal la veremos en Argentina con Milei, que va a calzón quitado llenando de sueños y esperanzas a la gente.
> Si alguna vez le toca gobernar tendrá que decepcionar sí o sí, porque no podrá quitar de golpe todo el tinglado socialista que hay montado, eso tarda muchos años en deshacerse.
> Por eso el liberalismo entendido como lo entienden Milei o Rallo no deja de ser algo poco práctico.
> Siempre habrá en el mundo quien te prohíba o te coarte, y es cierto que sin unas normas básicas comunes no podemos coexistir ni tener derechos, libertades y obligaciones, antes de ellas necesitamos una hoja en blanco sobre las que escribirlas.
> ...



Milei se emponzoñó al día siguiente de las elecciones, ya es un muerto viviente. Alguien que se emponzoña o es un vendido o es retrasado.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Milei se emponzoñó al día siguiente de las elecciones, ya es un muerto viviente. Alguien que se emponzoña o es un vendido o es retrasado.



Deben morir joder.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ene 2022)

1. Hablando de otros foreros: Me parece DE RETRASADOS MENTALES PROFUNDOS tomar discusiones u opiniones previas y usarlas para justificar el caso de que hablamos. Que si "Rayo nosequé", que si "Prada nosecuantos". Imagínate que tu dices 800 mentiras y una verdad. ¿Invalidad la verdad tus mentiras pasadas?

Y no soy retrasadito. Entiendo que una persona pierde credibilidad si miente 800 veces por el sesgo del pastor y el lobo, pero es bueno ser objetivos y juzgar a las personas en el contexto exacto en el que se expresan.

2. En éste contexto me parece que Rayo la ha cagado al tratar de hacer un hombre de paja que de Prada se lo ha cortado en cero coma. El zasca me ha gustado bastante porque, para lo gordo que esta, ha sido muy ágil al ver "el rollo de Rayo" y cortarlo de raiz.

3. Como el video son solo unos segundos no sé si la pregunta de fondo es "Obligatoriedad para TODAS las vacunas" u "Obligatoriedad para ésta vacuna". Pero como NO estamos hablando de una vacuna, sino de un experimento, pues ahí teneis la respuesta.

PS: No entro en si uno u otro son gilipollas. No me interesa eso.


----------



## JyQ (12 Ene 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Milei se emponzoñó al día siguiente de las elecciones, ya es un muerto viviente. Alguien que se emponzoña o es un vendido o es retrasado.



¿En qué sentido?


----------



## TercioVascongado (12 Ene 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Milei se emponzoñó al día siguiente de las elecciones, ya es un muerto viviente. Alguien que se emponzoña o es un vendido o es retrasado.



Lo mismo que el payaso de Peterson. Al final se les ha caído la careta a todos.


----------



## Bayonetazo (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que si zampapollas que si, tu eres muy listo y el simio con Asperger también.



Deja de ponerte en evidencia, aunque te resulte fácil, meapilas.


----------



## Pure Blood (12 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Hablando de otros foreros: Me parece DE RETRASADOS MENTALES PROFUNDOS tomar discusiones u opiniones previas y usarlas para justificar el caso de que hablamos. Que si "Rayo nosequé", que si "Prada nosecuantos". Imagínate que tu dices 800 mentiras y una verdad. ¿Invalidad la verdad tus mentiras pasadas?
> 
> Y no soy retrasadito. Entiendo que una persona pierde credibilidad si miente 800 veces por el sesgo del pastor y el lobo, pero es bueno ser objetivos y juzgar a las personas en el contexto exacto en el que se expresan.
> 
> ...



Sobre el punto 2, no veo que eso sea un hombre de paja. Lo que sí me parece es que de Prada le corta con un ad absurdum. Ni siquiera creo que pueda afirmar que "no es" (que una vacuna potencialmente no pueda proteger a 3os). 
Supongo que Rallo habría dicho que si se demostrase aue protege a 3os, podría estar justificada la obligatoriedad. Yo esto no lo comparto. Habría sido interesante ver un intercambio honesto.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Deja de ponerte en evidencia, aunque te resulte fácil, meapilas.



Disfruta de tus moros, nwo y como las corporaciones te follan el ojete, de Mariana os cargaría encima, escoria traidora.


----------



## Cens0r (12 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Incluso con las infantiles yo no protejo al otro. Si yo me pincho me inmunizo y luego el otro habla contigo y tú lo contagias y lo matas. Cómo lo protegí yo con mi vacuna?
> 
> Pues la realidad es que mi vacuna no le protege a él, me protege a mí. Si él no muere es porque no está en contacto con ningun enfermo, no porque yo esté vacunado o porque mi vacuna le proteja (menuda falacia).
> 
> ...



Conste que yo estoy a favor de la vacunación voluntaria para covid, y que entiendo que esas vacunas no son muy efectivas y además no han sido probadas suficientemente.
Pero una vacuna sí protege a un tercero si tal vacuna es efectiva. En una primoinfección lo primero que se activa es el sistema inmune innato, y pueden pasar hasta 5 días hasta que empieza a funcionar el adaptativo. Durante ese tiempo el infectado podría contagiar ya que el patógeno no está controlado. En cambio si esa persona sufre esa infección por segunda vez o está vacunada con una vacuna efectiva, eso implica que tiene células T de memoria que van a desencadenar una respuesta adaptativa instantánea de tal manera que el patógeno no tendrá tiempo de propagarse.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Ene 2022)

Juan Mamón Rallo derroido por un puto gordo con gafas


----------



## Cens0r (12 Ene 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> protegen, eh? ya nadie dice inmunizan, que era lo que se rebuznaba hace unos pocos meses, qué poca memoria.
> 
> Dentro de otro meses a saber la nueva mierda que irés esparciendo como dogma 100tífiko, y habrá que volver a re
> 
> ...



Es que aun tercero la resistencia de grupo que ofrece la vacunación no la inmuniza sino que la protege impidiendo que se infecte.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Cuando la lógica aplasta al charlatán de Rallo, podemos imaginar que dices muchas chorradas JR.



Rallo es un absoluto imbecil, un imbecil integral, en mayusculas, al igual que todos sus seguidores sin excepciones. Una cosa es estar a favor de una mayor liberalizacion de la economia y otra comulgar con lo que dice este infraser, que solo es liberal pero solo en los casos en los que una elite financiera salga beneficiada. Este es el asunto que los nuevos creyentes en Rallo no ven, porque no le han escuchado el suficiente tiempo.

Su opinion es pura basura, y con simple logica se le puede desmontar toda la mierda que sale por su sucia boca.

Cuando hablo de Rallo hablo de Villanueva, hablo de Lacalle, hablo del gordo repugnante gallego del que no recuerdo el nombre, supongo que por pura higiene.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Ene 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Rallo es un gilipollas de primera



Y un libertarian de tercera


----------



## Bayonetazo (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Disfruta de tus moros, nwo y como las corporaciones te follan el ojete, de Mariana os cargaría encima, escoria traidora.



Respeta la infalibilidad papal, meapilas. El Papa ha dicho que fronteras abiertas, vacunación obligatoria y Agenda 2030, y tú, como buen católico, respetas el precepto y concuerdas en todo. Está iluminado por el Espíritu Santo, ¿o aquí la infalibilidad papal ya no juega su papel? Justifica, que interesa.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Cuando la lógica aplasta al charlatán de Rallo, podemos imaginar que dices muchas chorradas JR.



Yo le llamaria charlatan si solo dijese gilipolleces, pero le llamo hijo de puta, porque intenta mezclar realidad con basura con muy malas intenciones.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Respeta la infalibilidad papal, meapilas. El Papa ha dicho que fronteras abiertas, vacunación obligatoria y Agenda 2030, y tú, como buen católico, respetas el precepto y concuerdas en todo. Está iluminado por el Espíritu Santo, ¿o aquí la infalibilidad papal ya no juega su papel? Justifica, que interesa.



Yo sigo a Dios no a un viejo peronista, HAMIJO de las kakunas y los moretes como rallo.


ZAMPAPOLLAS


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Ene 2022)

Tenemos al estado de comercial del Big Pharma amoñecando y matando gente mano a mano y los liberales emponzoñándose, discutiendo si es el estado o las empresas el que debe exigir el kosher pass. Caretas fuera, la matrix cayéndose a pedazos, palomitas y cuidad de vuestra alma los que la tenéis, somos muy pocos pero estas ratas de cloaca jamás nos vencerán.


----------



## aris (12 Ene 2022)

genial, sencillamente genial


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Ene 2022)

Si no tienes sabiduría para ver la relación entre cosas que aparentemente no están relacionadas eres un ignorante, y la mayoría de la gente es ignorante además de malas personas, portales orgánicos chipeados sin alma. 

Es lo que le pasa a Rallo y a casi todos los liberalitos. Otros que se creen mierda y no llegan ni a pedo, encima revestidos de intelectualidad, mucho más peligrosos que cualquier charo o paco ignorantes de solemnidad.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si no tienes sabiduría para ver la relación entre cosas que aparentemente no están relacionadas eres un ignorante, y la mayoría de la gente es ignorante además de malas personas, portales orgánicos chipeados sin alma.
> 
> Es lo que le pasa a Rallo y a casi todos los liberalitos. Otros que se creen mierda y no llegan ni a pedo, encima revestidos de intelectualidad, mucho más peligrosos que cualquier charo o paco ignorantes de solemnidad.



Esto es así, no hay más vuelta de hoja.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (12 Ene 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Jajajaja los sumisos sois adorables, hala, ya has vomitado todos tus eslóganes leídos en algún hilo de twitter de un idiota de tu cuerda, vuélvete a la cama.



Pero si sois una copia barata de niñoratas yankis trumpedos 4chaneros de /pol/, pura hegemonía cultural anglo importadita junto con los progres de reddit, que os los quitan y os ponen algo más serio delante y no sabéis qué decir. Importáis hasta los símbolos y eslóganes, ni os molestáis en disimularlo.

"Sumiso" dice, con los dedos manchados de dorito y lefa.

Anda y vete al Juan de Mariana a ir de punk amarillo.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Ene 2022)

"Inteligencia, dame el nombre exacto de las cosas".


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (12 Ene 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Es que aun tercero la resistencia de grupo que ofrece la vacunación no la inmuniza sino que la protege impidiendo que se infecte.



y puedes demostrar eso o hay que creerte porque patata?

taluec


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (12 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Justo, pero eso es lo que hacen las vacunas tradicionales y *esterilizantes* a la infección _y a la transmisividad del patógeno_.
> 
> Los vacunados de sarampión o varicela, por ejemplo, no desarrollan la enfermedad ni la transmiten, ergo esas vacunas sí protegen al conjunto de la sociedad dificultando la transmisión de la enfermedad a quienes precisamente no estuvieran vacunados.
> 
> Las "vacunas" experimentales de ARN no impiden padecer la enfermedad (aunque sí parece que, en general, evitan que se desarrolle con virulencia en la mayoría de casos), ni tampoco impiden la transmisión de la misma (aunque en parte se reduzca la transmisividad de un vacunado infectado, su comportamiento más despreocupado frente a la socialización anula la hipotética algo menor transmisividad del patógeno).



Incluso teniendo en cuenta el comportamiento mas despreocupado de los vacunados, los números apuntan a que se reduce la transmisión. Mas con Alpha que con Delta, mas con Delta que con Omicron. Es lógico: las vacunas reducen la carga viral que se correlaciona tanto con la virulencia como con la capacidad de contagio.



> El único posible beneficio social global en segunda derivada sería el de las camas UCIs que ocupan los no vacunados y que parece que impiden atender a la gente que tiene un accidente, infarto, cáncer o lo que sea, pero ahí habría que ver cuántos no vacunados ingresados en UCI también estarían ingresados en UCI de haberse vacunado, que también hay gente vacunada en las UCIs, de modo que más que segunda derivada sería ya tercera, bastante poco significativa.



Estadísticamente se puede ver y los números son claros. Vacunarse reduce la posibilidad de terminar en la UCI o muerto.



Apophis dijo:


> Por Dios qué nivel de subnormalidad. No hacéis el mínimo esfuerzo para investigar nada, no pensáis, no atáis cabos, os dejáis engañar por cualquier chorrada escrita en inglés.



Cuando no tienes ni puta idea del tema, "atar cabos" significa que terminas atando el rabo del gato al palo mayor. En tales circunstancias lo mas sabio es estarse quitecito y aprender de los que se ganan la vida atando cabos de verdad, que además publican y se critican entre ellos en foros especializados.



> Ese estudio se realizó con pruebas PCR. Las PCR son voluntarias, eso ya implica un sesgo que invalida el estudio. Pero además las PCR en Dinamarca son obligatorias para los NO VACUNADOS si quieren obtener el pasaporte sanitario. Esto convierte al estudio en un puto fraude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vacunación dificulta -no impide- la transmisión del virus. Es lógico pues reduce la severidad de la enfermedad, que se correlaciona con la carga viral que a su vez se correlaciona con la contagiosidad.






| medRxiv


medRxiv - The Preprint Server for Health Sciences




www.medrxiv.org





Eso en los primeros meses. A medida que pasa el tiempo y va perdiendo efectividad para prevenir la enfermedad sintomática, también pierde efectividad para impedir la transmisión. Son vacunas imperfectas -"leaky"- que no solucionan el problema pero ayudan.


----------



## jimmyjump (12 Ene 2022)

Pure Blood dijo:


> Este hilo demuestra claramente que este foro es El último reducto de la élite intelectual de España. Menudo despropósito. Todo insultos, ni un argumento. Todos se creen con razón y más listos que Rallo (esto último es pa troncharse de la risa). Qué bien ha argumentado de Prada. No imaginemos nada, porque puestos a imaginar imaginemos un cielo con 20 vírgenes! Y el público se ríe, y los borregos aplauden.



Si nadie dice que Rallo sea listo. Se lo ha montado de puta madre a base de vender humo en televisión, en su think tank y en las redes sociales. Lo que no quita que sea absolutamente irrelevante académicamente y que no pase de ser un hipócrita aupado por ciertos sectores junto a sus fanboys seguidores de la escuela austríaca.


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Cualquier ideologia sin moral al final se pega con la realidad es decir todas menos la unica que ha funcionado el conservadurismo clasico, que es tradicional, catolico, proteccionistas, es decir el nacional-catolicismo.
Porque se pegan con la realidad porque el hombre por naturaleza quiere tener mas que el vecino.
Eso de deja libre y se creará empleo es la mayor falsedad que han inventado los liberales, como cuando se han apropiado de la receta maxima de bajar los impuestos cuando en españa por poner un ejemplo cuando menos impuestos habia era con franco y no aplicó nunca el liberalismo.

El problema que estos charlatanes liberales son los que crean fabrica de progres, sociatas y comunistas luego uno se extraña porque hispanoamerica está así, si se volviera a lo que se aplico en el imperio con los reyes catolicos los austrias mayores miguel primo de rivera o franco hispanoamerica sería potencia porque tienen muchas materias primas y recursos.
Este rallo es un getas que defiende el liberalismo pero seguro el tio está cobrando por detrás del boe no me extrañaria nada.

Pero bueno todos los liberales son asi primos hermanos de los comunistas, donde se repiten muchas cosas:
El verdadero comunismo nunca se ha aplicado (el verdadero liberalismo nunca se ha aplicado)
Los comunistas quieren comunismo para todos menos para ellos que viven de la teta del estado es decir de la gente (el liberalismo quiere el liberalismo para todos menos para ellos que viven de la teta del estado.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

Joder, alguien en este puto foro por fín se da cuenta. Estoy hasta los huevos de leer a tanto analfabeto hablando de comunistas progres, cuando los que realmente están detrás del progresismo son los neoliberales globalistas. Los pseudocomunistas y traidores de falsa izquierda sólo son eso, traidores y/o tontos útiles del sistema.

Los liberales son las mayores ratas y escoria de la humanidad, y por si alguien lo dudaba, con la pandemia están mostrando su verdadera cara.

Ahí les tienes los de que "el Estado no se meta" pidiendo que los Estados apliquen más restricciones, o directamente untando a los políticos para que apliquen políticas que les benefician. Esos hijos de perra sólo quieren juntar lo peor del capitalismo y lo peor del comunismo, con un Estado que haga de títeres a sus intereses y les ayude a esclavizar a la población.

Los del "es la oferta y la demanda, es el mercado" apoyando que cuando esa oferta y demanda no le conviene (como cuando los trabajadores de un país deciden no trabajar en condiciones de mierda), ahí sí, ahí sí se puede intervenir el mercado importando mano de obra extranjera. Ahí no se adaptan al mercado.

Son lo más bajo y abyecto que existe ahora mismo ser humano, y la causa de casi todos nuestros problemas son ELLOS, desde los filántropos que financian la destrucción de Occidente para sacar tajada, hasta sus palmeros economistas como este impresentable.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Ene 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que ideologia tiene Prada?



Primero tienes que ver la matrícula para opinar?


----------



## Cens0r (12 Ene 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> y puedes demostrar eso o hay que creerte porque patata?
> 
> taluec



Es un hecho conocido y demostrado desde hace 100 años.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (12 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo como de costumbre para defender sus ideas parte de la base del teoricismo y el aprioricismo y en base a modelos teoricos fundamenta sus ideas, idependientemente de la realidad. Juan Manuel de Prada lo frena en seco de forma además bastante jocosa.



Este hombre es todo un mákina


----------



## Pure Blood (12 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Si nadie dice que Rallo sea listo. Se lo ha montado de puta madre a base de vender humo en televisión, en su think tank y en las redes sociales. Lo que no quita que sea absolutamente irrelevante académicamente y que no pase de ser un hipócrita aupado por ciertos sectores junto a sus fanboys seguidores de la escuela austríaca.



Si nadie dice que no tengas razón, sólo que el tema del hilo era un supuesto zasca y algunos seguimos buscándolo.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Cualquier ideologia sin moral al final se pega con la realidad es decir todas menos la unica que ha funcionado el conservadurismo clasico, que es tradicional, catolico, proteccionistas, es decir el nacional-catolicismo.
> Porque se pegan con la realidad porque el hombre por naturaleza quiere tener mas que el vecino.
> Eso de deja libre y se creará empleo es la mayor falsedad que han inventado los liberales, como cuando se han apropiado de la receta maxima de bajar los impuestos cuando en españa por poner un ejemplo cuando menos impuestos habia era con franco y no aplicó nunca el liberalismo.
> 
> ...



El nacional catolicismo no ha funcionado una mierda, lo único para lo que sirvió es para convertirnos en el país más atrasado y liberticida de Europa, hasta que el gallego traidor decidió lamerle el falo a los usanos por tener un enemigo común, que es el comunismo.

Mola o Primo de Rivera eran de otra pasta, pero Franco, menudo follamoros hijo de la gran puta con baraka. Probablemente él se llevó a los dos por delante.

A ver si nos damos cuenta de que esto no va de moral, sino de ética. Y la ética la dicta la lógica. Y la lógica dicta que todas las ideologías tienen cosas buenas y muchas malas, y que dan solución a un problema pero crean otros 1.000.

La ética, por lo menos la mía, me dice que te portes bien con quien se porta bien contigo, que intentes ir de buenas por la vida y ser justo, y eso no me hace que me lo diga Dios ni un cura.

Yo tengo afinidad por el fascismo, sí, porque trasciende un poco tanto a las izquierdas y a las derechas tratando de tomar lo bueno de cada uno y sin progresías ni mierdas; pero lees el manifiesto de Mussolini y chirría, porque sé que darle tanto poder al Estado sólo puede traer problemas, especialmente en naciones dadas a la corrupción y la picaresca como la nuestra, y es por tanto tan utópica como el comunismo o el liberalismo, solo que al menos comunismo y fascismo creo que se cimentan sobre buenas intenciones impracticables a la hora de la verdad. Los liberales son sólo eso, ratas esclavistas intentando justificar hacerse ricos empobreciendo a los demás.

Para terminar, lo que la ética me dice es que hay que pasar de ideologías y tomar lo bueno de cada una dejando lo malo. Respeto tu derecho a ser católico pero no a que el catolicismo ni la Iglesia tenga poder de decisión absoluto sobre la sociedad, eso no. Del mismo modo que no quiero que lo tenga un Estado corrupto ni los mercados.

Quiero que haya un equilibrio en que todos se respeten unos a otros y las cosas se hagan de manera justa, respetando el derecho del obrero a llevar una vida digna, el del emprendedor a hacerse rico (sin empobrecer a otros), y el tuyo a rezar a quien te salga de los cojones en tu casa pero sin imponerme tu moral o tus creencias a mí.


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> El nacional catolicismo no ha funcionado una mierda, lo único para lo que sirvió es para convertirnos en el país más atrasado de Europa basada sobre la miseria moral católica que nos hizo ir siempre a remolque de Europa, hasta que el gallego traidor decidió lamerle el falo a los usanos por tener un enemigo común, que es el comunismo.
> 
> A ver si nos damos cuenta de que esto no va de moral, sino de ética. Y la ética la dicta la lógica. Y la lógica dicta que todas las ideologías tienen cosas buenas y muchas malas, y que dan solución a un problema pero crean otros 1.000.
> 
> ...



Que tonterias dices, el nacional-catolicismo es lo que hizo de españa la octava potencia mundial, si te fijas en el instituto de industria inutil que eres un inutil en españa la industria se crea en las decadas 40 y 50 pero claroooo leer historia para cazurros veo que no da.

Y claro que esto va a de moral, la etica es un palabro inventando para sustituir a la moral porque te piensas que se levantó España porque puso el culo a USA dices hay que ser ignorante o un tremendo gilipollas, telefonica no se crea por amor al arte de USA ignorante, la Seat no se crea por USA IGNORANTE ASQUEROSO, astilleros no se crea por USA HIJO DE PUTA, los pantanos no los construye USA subnormal.
De donde cojones apareceis los subnormales.

Los fascistas sois igual de asquerosos que los progres sois unos gusanos que os gusta ser unos machotes como el del bigote IGNORANTE.

España se hizo por el amor al projimo que es lo que no entendeis los ignorantes.

A ver que me tienes que decir esto asqueroso gusano hijo de puta:







Teneis una ostia a mano abierta que para que.

Donde esta USA ahí subnormal.
Toda la industria creada en decadas 40 y 50.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

Exacto, tanto Podemos como VOX son basura ambos, con trocitos de agenda NWO mezclada con supuesta disidencia antisistema en sus programas. Pero liberales en lo económico unos y progres en lo social los otros, al final sólo benefician a los mismos, los de arriba. Porque pàra eso están, para dividir el descontento de los de abajo y que no nos unamos. Asó Soros, Gates o Schwab pueden seguir haciendo nuestras vidas cada vez un poco más miserables con su apoyo y el del resto de políticos del r78, periodistas y demás escoria humana.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que tonterias dices, el nacional-catolicismo es lo que hizo de españa la octava potencia mundial, si te fijas en el instituto de industria inutil que eres un inutil en españa la industria se crea en las decadas 40 y 50 pero claroooo leer historia para cazurros veo que no da.
> 
> Y claro que esto va a de moral, la etica es un palabro inventando para sustituir a la moral porque te piensas que se levantó España porque puso el culo a USA dices hay que ser ignorante o un tremendo gilipollas, telefonica no se crea por amor al arte de USA ignorante, la Seat no se crea por USA IGNORANTE ASQUEROSO, astilleros no se crea por USA HIJO DE PUTA, los pantanos no los construye USA subnormal.
> De donde cojones apareceis los subnormales.
> ...



La octava pollas. la gente se moría de hambre hasta que a USA le vino bien tener a Franco en el poder, cuando empezó su aperturismo. Con Aznar también España iba bien, MIS COJONES, jodida rata franquista. La gente vivía de puta madre en los 40 y 50 sí.

Tú representas TODO lo que da asco en ser español. Ha sido siempre un país miserable por escoria como tú.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que tonterias dices, el nacional-catolicismo es lo que hizo de españa la octava potencia mundial, si te fijas en el instituto de industria inutil que eres un inutil en españa la industria se crea en las decadas 40 y 50 pero claroooo leer historia para cazurros veo que no da.
> 
> Y claro que esto va a de moral, la etica es un palabro inventando para sustituir a la moral porque te piensas que se levantó España porque puso el culo a USA dices hay que ser ignorante o un tremendo gilipollas, telefonica no se crea por amor al arte de USA ignorante, la Seat no se crea por USA IGNORANTE ASQUEROSO, astilleros no se crea por USA HIJO DE PUTA, los pantanos no los construye USA subnormal.
> De donde cojones apareceis los subnormales.
> ...



Te digo que en esos años LA GENTE SE MORÍA DE HAMBRE Y EL QUE QUERÍA UN TRABAJO DIGNO TENÍA QUE MIGRARA A EUROPA O A DOS O TRES PUNTOS DE ESPAÑA PORQUE EN EL RESTO SE MORÍAN DE HAMBRE, JODIDA RATA, ESOCIRA INFRAHUMANA, QUE REPRESENTA TODO LO MÁS ASQUEROSO Y VIL DE SER ESPAÑOL.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> La octava pollas. la gente se moría de hambre hasta que a USA le vino bien tener a Franco en el poder, cuando empezó su aperturismo. Con Aznar también España iba bien, MIS COJONES, jodida rata nacional católica.
> 
> Tú representas TODO lo que da asco en ser español.



Otro SUBNORMAL con la teoría paco de mierda del aperturismo.

Guerra civil acaba en el 39, la segunda en el 45.
-familias rotas.
-adultos muertos
-ausencia de salubridad y transporte 
-perdida de valor de divisa de la peseta
-juventud analfabeta, esto es sin formación básica en nada.
-ausencia de mercado exterior para apalancar financieramente el crecimiento.
-deuda y déficit por las putas nubes.

Todo esto gracias a los rojos de mierda.

Franco tardo 15 años en dar formación a los crios, carreteras, sistemas de higiene e industria textil y motora. Un periodo MILAGROSO POR RÁPIDO después del QUIEBRE y DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA SOCIEDAD.

Al SUBNORMAL que vuelva a hablar del Opus y el aperturismo de los 60 le parto la cara.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Te digo que en esos años LA GENTE SE MORÍA DE HAMBRE Y EL QUE QUERÍA UN TRABAJO DIGNO TENÍA QUE MIGRARA A EUROPA O A DOS O TRES PUNTOS DE ESPAÑA PORQUE EN EL RESTO SE MORÍAN DE HAMBRE, JODIDA RATA CATÓLICA, ESOCIRA INFRAHUMANA, QUE REPRESENTA TODO LO MÁS ASQUEROSO Y VIL DE SER ESPAÑOL.



LOS COJONES PUTO SUBNORMAL, HUYERON LOS ROJOS Y LOS MARICONES


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Otro SUBNORMAL con la teoría paco de mierda del aperturismo.
> 
> Guerra civil acaba en el 39, la segunda en el 45.
> -familias rotas.
> ...



Es que son unos ignorantes, la industria de la que disfrutan se crea con sudor y lagrimas de nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos en las decadas 40 y 50 y repito sudor y lagrimas gracias al estado y el control que ello conllevó.
Es más la empieza un poco miguel primo de rivera con la creacion de la red de carreteras y con telefonica y franco sigue el modelo que miguel primo de rivera habia instaurado.
Eso del aperturismo es la mayor tonteria que no paran de repetir, hasta roberto centeno peca de pardillo poniendo a la decada de los 60 como el crecimiento maximo cuando sin la industria creada previamente se hubieran comido un colín.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Otro SUBNORMAL con la teoría paco de mierda del aperturismo.
> 
> Guerra civil acaba en el 39, la segunda en el 45.
> -familias rotas.
> ...



Tú vas a partir una mierda. Las ratas comunistas no eran mejor que las ratas nacionalcatólicas. Una guerra que provocó ÉL por otra parte.

Si desde luego España tiene lo que merece


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> LOS COJONES PUTO SUBNORMAL, HUYERON LOS ROJOS Y LOS MARICONES



Y UNA POLLA


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que son unos ignorantes, la industria de la que disfrutan se crea con sudor y lagrimas de nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos en las decadas 40 y 50 y repito sudor y lagrimas.



Y la formación y la creación de camino, la estructura financiera, de seguridad social y bancaria, la estructura legal contractual, y me hablan de aperturismo de los 60?

Los 60 fueron el fruto de los anteriormente trabajado


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Tú vas a partir una mierda. Las ratas comunistas no eran mejor que las ratas nacionalcatólicas. Una guerra que provocó ÉL por otra parte.
> 
> Si desde luego España tiene lo que merece, y buena falta de guillotinas empezando por los follacuras



Te comes el IGNORE, MARICONAZO


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que son unos ignorantes, la industria de la que disfrutan se crea con sudor y lagrimas de nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos en las decadas 40 y 50 y repito sudor y lagrimas.
> Es más la empieza un poco miguel primo de rivera con la creacion de la red de carreteras y con telefonica y franco sigue el modelo que miguel primo de rivera habia instaurado.
> Eso del aperturismo es la mayor tonteria que no paran de repetir, hasta roberto centeno peca de pardillo poniendo a la decada de los 60 como el crecimiento maximo cuando sin la industria creada previamente se hubieran comido un colín.



Sí, para beneficio de los hijos de puta franquistas a los que adoras.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Y UNA POLLA



La que mamaron de franco tus aguelos


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

El que quiera un poco de culturilla que aprenda un poco como se levantó la industria en este pais que en 40 años este regimen del 78 está destrozando:





__





Sitio privado






regimendefranco.wordpress.com


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> El que quiera un poco de culturilla que aprenda un poco como se levantó la industria en este pais que en 40 años este regimen del 78 está destrozando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo es que paso, no se puede razonar con esta gente, no comprenden como era aquella epoca, en recursos, tiempo, estructura social y energética y en el ámbito exterior.

La obra de franco a día de hoy, sigue siendo milagrosa.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> El que quiera un poco de culturilla que aprenda un poco como se levantó la industria en este pais que en 40 años este regimen del 78 está destrozando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, y Cuba tampoco fueron top por el bloqueo internacional, PEDAZO DE ANORMAL? Una fuente tan objetiva por otro lado como Público o el Gara. Si es que sois un país de mierda joder, a ver si acabáis en la ruina que merecéis y volvéis a follaros estatuas de la virgen. España merece todo lo malo que le pase tanto por la basura R78 como por gentuza como tú, que representa lo más bajo de la clase española con su hedionda moral católica y su culto a traidores absolutistas. 

Qué puto asco, yo lo dejo aquí.


----------



## Lester_33 (12 Ene 2022)

Otro que parecía listo.
Realmente es un test, esto.


----------



## dcuartero (12 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes, gracias a Franco y sus ministros yo fui a nacer en la octava potencia industrial mundial, con cero paro estructural, con trabajos fijos desde que entrabas en una empresa, con salarios dignos que permitian mantener a u na familia, con precios de los alimentos regulados y controlados por el Estado, después vino la democracia que nos ha traído 12.000.000 de pobres, record historico de suicidios de gente joven, corrupción a mansalva, sin Industria, el kilo de merluza a 18 euros, cuando hace tres meses costaba 9 , el país totalmente desindustrialización, gobernados por psicópatas incompetentes, con la tasa de natalidad más baja del mundo, los pisos a 400.000 euros y los salarios a 900 euros, vaya UN PAÍS DE MIERDA QUE NOS HABEIS DEJADO HDP, saludos rojillos todo esto ES CULPA VUESTRA.


----------



## Sputnik (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Ya, y Cuba tampoco fueron top por el bloqueo internacional, PEDAZO DE ANORMAL? Una fuente tan objetiva por otro lado como Público o el Gara. Si es que sois un país de mierda joder, a ver si acabáis en la ruina que merecéis y volvéis a follaros estatuas de la virgen. España merece todo lo malo que le pase tanto por la basura R78 como por gentuza como tú, que representa lo más bajo de la clase española con su hedionda moral católica y su culto a traidores absolutistas.
> 
> Qué puto asco, yo lo dejo aquí.



Que? Te rompieron el culo de pequeñin y andas en tu cruzada personal antitodo?

Leerte es un poema al vomito psicologico mas rancio y previsible del traumado tipico.

Lo mejor, creeme, que podrias hacer, es tirarte desde una buena altura, tragarte una botella de lejia, lanzarte al metro o algo asi, piadoso y rapido, pero para que los demas no tengan que seguir sufriendo la hediondez de tu podrido interior.

HAZNOS Y HAZTE un favor y desaparece engendro.


----------



## jimmyjump (12 Ene 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Rallo es un absoluto imbecil, un imbecil integral, en mayusculas, al igual que todos sus seguidores sin excepciones. Una cosa es estar a favor de una mayor liberalizacion de la economia y otra comulgar con lo que dice este infraser, que solo es liberal pero solo en los casos en los que una elite financiera salga beneficiada. Este es el asunto que los nuevos creyentes en Rallo no ven, porque no le han escuchado el suficiente tiempo.
> 
> Su opinion es pura basura, y con simple logica se le puede desmontar toda la mierda que sale por su sucia boca.
> 
> Cuando hablo de Rallo hablo de Villanueva, hablo de Lacalle, hablo del gordo repugnante gallego del que no recuerdo el nombre, supongo que por pura higiene.



Miguel Anxo Bastos?


----------



## Patriota de Acero (13 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Miguel Anxo Bastos?



Un hijo de puta que no sabe ni hablar, ni expresarse ni voalizar.

Otro hijo de puta encumbrado como intelectual por las élites como Escohotado.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Miguel Anxo Bastos?



Me han entrado arcadas y he escuchado en mi cabeza sus gruñidos, asi que supongo que sera esa bestia, ese animal de tiro con traje y gomina. Un funcionario pidiendo “policia privada”.


----------



## jimmyjump (13 Ene 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Un hijo de puta que no sabe ni hablar, ni expresarse ni voalizar.
> 
> Otro hijo de puta encumbrado como intelectual por las élites como Escohotado.



Y funcionario... Mientras aboga por el anarcocapitalismo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ene 2022)

Mujeres con seis tetas y hombres con dos penes: ¿Qué tienen en la cabeza los ultracatólicos? No me extraña que entres sus jefes haya tantos pedófilos

Habría que enterrar a ambos hasta las rodillas y darles dos garrotes y que empiece el espectáculo. Dos yolovalguistas menos.


----------

